# Myers-Briggs Personality breakdown of ENWorld members



## der_kluge (Apr 25, 2003)

Curious to see if there a trend in personality profiles among those who game...

First, Take this test:
http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp


If you already know what your Personality Profile is, you don't need to take the test, obviously.

If you're lazy: Take this short test:

1. When Dealing with people,
(I) I'm more introverted
(E) I'm more extroverted

2. I am more likely to
(S) Follow the steps in a plan
(N) See the big picture

3. When shopping for a shirt
(T) I choose not to buy a blue shirt, because I already have a blue shirt
(F) I buy another blue shirt because I like it

4. In life, I 
(J) make a list of things to do
(P) Do things spontaneously, at the last minute

Take the first letter from each answer (eg. INTP) and that is your result.

Couple of additional links:
Try: http://www.personalitypage.com/high-level.html for a good summary of all the types.

This test is a really good one, and seems like it produces a fairly accurate result: http://typefocus.com/


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 25, 2003)

Just as an aside, we did this at work, among 50 people (mostly programmers, and support professionals) and probably 75% of the room were introverted thinkers.  There were no "artists" and  no "performers".  So, it was pretty spot on.

I'm curious to see if one personality type is more prevalent among gamers.  Will be interesting to see if there is.  My guess is, that there is a high percentage of introverted thinkers here, as there is in the computer world.


----------



## Nifft (Apr 25, 2003)

*ENTJ -- The Field Marshal* was how I read it, way back when.

Apparently, I'm good at setting my emotions aside when there's a job to be done. My quote was "I'm very sorry that you have to die."

 -- Nifft


----------



## Savage Wombat (Apr 25, 2003)

I did one of these for a work-related class, and was the only male in the class not to be an aggressive, product-oriented type.  (Out of twelve people.)  There was also only one female who was that way.  When organized into groups, we could quickly see how clearly we thought alike when given the next question to work on.

I bet there will be some kind of prediliction towards certain categories.


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 25, 2003)

Mark me down as a Mechanic.  Not sure what that means, though.  Lemme read some more on the site.


----------



## UnDfind (Apr 25, 2003)

INFP...changed a couple of times over the years, but always goes back to that one after a while.  Funny thing is, I'm a conservative.  Go figure 

I've taken that test quite a few times.  My next door neighbor was an adolescent criminal psychiatrist, and my mom worked with him for a while.  I got to be a ginea pig...the "control" group, I guess


----------



## S'mon (Apr 25, 2003)

The test rated me ESTJ - I don't believe the E though, another test rated me 90% introverted, which seems more plausible!  The test seemed to rate me E because I know that interaction & discussion is valuable to getting the job done, which says nothing about whether I'm _good_ at it.   
Looking at the descriptions, probably ISTJ is closest.

Edit: hm, reading the ESTJ description, it sounds a lot like the characters I like to play in RPGs... it just doesn't sound like me.  

Edit 2: Of course I'd just got back from the pub before I took the test, maybe my Extraversion levels were elevated...


----------



## Chun-tzu (Apr 25, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> *My guess is, that there is a high percentage of introverted thinkers here, as there is in the computer world. *




I would expect to see a good number of introverted feelers, as well. INFP (the Idealist) is the type that's drawn towards writing.


----------



## The Sigil (Apr 25, 2003)

Introverted (I) 100% Extraverted (E) 0% 
Intuitive (N) 59% Sensing (S) 41% 
Thinking (T) 70% Feeling (F) 30% 
Judging (J) 59% Perceiving (P) 41% 

The Scientist.  heh.  Given my schooling (Astrophysics), I guess that's not too surprising.

--The Sigil


----------



## Gez (Apr 25, 2003)

So, I'm an idealist. That's massively new. Oh yeah.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm the only visionary?  Boy, this place is in trouble!


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 25, 2003)

*sigh* sorry, I accidentally voted for the wrong category.  I'm an INTJ, not an INTP.  

I do recall from when I last took this test that I was very borderline between Intuitive/Sensing and Thinking/Feeling.  

My wife is my polar opposite: ESFP (though we're not so different if I actually am borderline N/S and T/F).  Sometimes she doesn't "get" me, and vice versa, but we do have each other's weak spots covered.


----------



## kenjib (Apr 25, 2003)

It's funny.  I did your quick test and decided I was in between Thinker and Idealist.  This does represent my political, scholastic, and professional life pretty well.

However, when I took the full test I ended up in between artist and performer (weighted in I/E toward artist by only 4% but pretty strong margin in the other categories).  This represents my personal life well.

Hehe.  Very interesting.  I do think that there is a fairly sharp difference in my life qualitatively between the personal and non-personal interests I have.  People who get to do the things they like personally for a profession are lucky people indeed.  For those of us who like music, though, it's usually either abject poverty or a pipe dream.  Hey, I've got a family to feed.


----------



## nsruf (Apr 25, 2003)

The full test marks me as scientist, while the short test yields protector. What a difference the fact that I own several shirts the same color can make

But at least the full test isn't far off, me being a mathematician and all.


----------



## Sinistar (Apr 25, 2003)

I am with you Undfind. I have taken this several times over the years and I always come out an INFP. Which is fine. It is actually a pretty low percentage of the population. It is surprising to me that it is out front at the moment. 

And I know where Arklatex is


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 25, 2003)

MTBI Test Results
Your personality type is ENFP.

Extraverted (E) 64% Introverted (I) 36% 
Intuitive (N) 73% Sensing (S) 27% 
Feeling (F) 75% Thinking (T) 25% 
Perceiving (P) 95% Judging (J) 5% 

Sounds a lot like me, it must be said. Also, according to the website, The Fresh Prince, Robin Williams and Andy Kaufman were all ENFP's, which puts me in good company!


----------



## S'mon (Apr 25, 2003)

Now it rates me EITP:

Extraverted (E) 54% Introverted (I) 46% 
Intuitive (N) 64% Sensing (S) 36% 
Thinking (T) 70% Feeling (F) 30% 
Perceiving (P) 55% Judging (J) 45% 

The only thing I'm sure of is, I'm a Thinker not a Feeler!


----------



## Storminator (Apr 25, 2003)

ESTP.

But if I'm a "Doer," why do I spend so much time reading these boards? 

I actually hit the T/F line, with 50% in each. Which works for me, because as I was filling out the form I kept asking What about both? I'm also pretty close to the P/J line as well.

I have a pretty bitchin quote tho:

"If I was any better, I couldn't stand it!"

PS


----------



## Agback (Apr 25, 2003)

G'day

Apparently I am getting more moderate as I get older: on this version of the test I come out as--

Introverted (I) 68%	Extraverted (E) 32%
Intuitive (N) 64%	Sensing (S) 36%
Thinking (T) 100%	Feeling (F) 0%
Judging (J) 50%	Perceiving (P) 50%

A borderline Scientist or Thinker, I voted Scientist because that was what the test script gave.

Mark well that this poll is not a representative sample of gamers, not even of computer-savvy 'Net-connected gamers. It is a self-selected sample of ENworld contributors.

Regards,


Agback


----------



## Richards (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm not only an ISTJ, but I managed to hit 100% introverted!  I guess I should peek out of my cave a little more often!

Oh well, Eeyore's an ISTJ as well, so I guess I'm in good company.

Johnathan


----------



## Carnifex (Apr 25, 2003)

INTP - a Thinker here, though I'm surprised I got introverted to be honest, since I'm not particularly. Ah well, these questionnaires can never be 100% accurate.


----------



## Oni (Apr 25, 2003)

My results were ISTP.

Introverted (I) 96% Extraverted (E) 4% 
Sensing (S) 50% Intuitive (N) 50% 
Thinking (T) 65% Feeling (F) 35% 
Perceiving (P) 59% Judging (J) 41% 

Evidently I'm the mechanic.


Not sure why sensing to precedent over intuitive since it seems to be an even split, so I suppose I could be a thinker too.


----------



## Chun-tzu (Apr 25, 2003)

Regarding introverted vs. extraverted, here's a quote from the FAQ:



> These terms are easily confused with common English words. They don't necessarily mean what we expect them to mean:
> 
> E -- Extraverted: turned toward the outer world, of people and things. An extravert, or extraverted type, is one whose dominant function is focused in an external direction. Extraverts are inclined to express themselves, using their primary function, directly.
> 
> I -- Introverted: turned toward the inner world of symbols, ideals and forms. An introvert, or introverted type, is one whose dominant function is inwardly focused. Introverts are inclined to express themselves, using their primary function, indirectly, through inference and nuance.


----------



## Eridanis (Apr 25, 2003)

After all these years, I finally got around to taking the Myers-Briggs...

Extroverted 54%
iNtuitive 59%
Feeling 55%
Judging 68%

... so, ENFJ for me. Quite spot-on, I think.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 25, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> **sigh* sorry, I accidentally voted for the wrong category.  I'm an INTJ, not an INTP.*




(Can't you change the votes, Eric?  Or is that just Morrus?)

I'm INTJ too.  I love the examples the page gives for INTJs: Gandalf the Grey and Hannibal Lecter. 

I'm borderline Judging/Perceiving, but nowhere near the thinking/feeling border.  I have the proverbial heart of stone...


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 25, 2003)

INTP.  I expected to be ENTP (57% Introverted), since I seem to talk/type all the time...


----------



## TiQuinn (Apr 25, 2003)

Took this test last year as part of a business course.  Probably the most fun I've had during grad school.  Anyways, I came back as an ISFJ, and I was pretty much the only one in the class.


----------



## Airwolf (Apr 25, 2003)

Mark me down as an INTP

Your personality type is INTP.
Introverted (I) 82% Extraverted (E) 18%
Intuitive (N) 82% Sensing (S) 18%
Thinking (T) 75% Feeling (F) 25%
Perceiving (P) 64% Judging (J) 36%

I'm also an engineer, one of the listed careers for an INTP.


Regards,
Airwolf


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 25, 2003)

Ah, the good ol' Myers-Briggs personality test... did this a couple of times in my life (one in my business faculty during University, the other time a few years later during my professional certification seminars).

I'm an INTJ, though fairly even with the N and the S.

*dig through old notes*

Actually, looking at my old notes and the replies, The Sigil's results are eerily very close to mine.


----------



## JohnClark (Apr 25, 2003)

ISTP Mechanic here, sounds pretty much right on. Nothing like finally getting a computer program to work right.


----------



## caudor (Apr 26, 2003)

INFP  (Idealist).  At last, I fall in the majority on something.

So wala, I'm an outcast no more


----------



## Darkness (Apr 26, 2003)

ENFP (Inspirer).

(I got it the last time I did the long test; this time, I only did the short test, for the same result. So it still seems to fit. )


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 26, 2003)

Just took the test again and confirmed my INTJ-ness...

It's hard for me, sometimes, to take tests like these and really reflect what I "am" ... sometimes I end up taking them "as I want to be."


----------



## Darkness (Apr 26, 2003)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *(Can't you change the votes, Eric?  Or is that just Morrus?)*



Hm. I believe that an admin is an admin is an admin, so... *shrug*

Or did Piratecat set Eric to 'waiting for e-mail confirmation' again?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm a Nurturer   ; now if only I knew what that meant


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 26, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Hm. I believe that an admin is an admin is an admin, so... *shrug*
> 
> Or did Piratecat set Eric to 'waiting for e-mail confirmation' again?  *




I can edit the poll (add new questions, change old questions); I can close the poll; I can strip out ALL of the answers from the poll; I can see who voted for which item on the poll.  But I don't seen an option to edit my own answer to the poll.


----------



## Gargoyle (Apr 26, 2003)

INTJ.  Pretty accurate for a relatively shy network engineer who was voted most likely to be a scientist.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm IN_P, with a pretty equal balance between Feeling and Thinking.  Which makes a lot of sense if you ever get to know me - I'm as likely to trust my emotions and go with something as I am to think things through.  More often I'm an INFP though, so that's what I voted.

I guess that would make me a Thinker/Idealist.

[EDIT] Hit submit before I was done ><


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 26, 2003)

caudor said:
			
		

> *INFP  (Idealist).  At last, I fall in the majority on something.
> So wala, I'm an outcast no more  *




That's not something to be proud of, being part of the majority.  I'll let you think about that.  I suggest you read a short novel entitled "_Candide_"


My personality type is INTP.  The same as Socratese and Einstien. 

Introverted (I) 89% Extraverted (E) 11% 
Sensing (S) 50% Intuitive (N) 50% 
Thinking (T) 55% Feeling (F) 45% 
Judging (J) 49% Perceiving (P) 51% 

DAMN this test is accurate. *bookmark* 

*"Feeling tends to be all or none. When present, the INTP's concern for others is intense, albeit naive. In a crisis, this feeling judgement is often silenced by the emergence of Thinking, who rushes in to avert chaos and destruction. In the absence of a clear principle, however, INTPs have been known to defer judgement and to allow decisions about interpersonal matters to be left hanging lest someone be offended or somehow injured. INTPs are at risk of being swept away by the shadow in the form of their own strong emotional impulses. *

This describes me (emotionally) to the letter, and also explains why I can never seem to work up the courage to express my feelings to this one particular young woman......and time is running out...()


----------



## Dark Eternal (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm an INFP with ISFP tendancies... 

So much for my ambition of uniqueness.  *sighs*

This was a brilliant idea... it's interesting to note that there are strong tencancies towards three or four types in our little community.

Just out of curiosity - all you other INFP Idealists out there.  Is my inferiority complex just me, or is it relatively common to our personality type?


_Edit:  My results, in case anyone was interested.  (I enjoyed seeing the breakdowns for the others who posted them, so just in case others were, too, I decided I should post mine.)

*Introverted (I) 75%    Extraverted (E) 25% 
Intuitive (N) 51%    Sensing (S) 49% 
Feeling (F) 90%    Thinking (T) 10% 
Perceiving (P) 91%    Judging (J) 9% *_


----------



## Jeph (Apr 26, 2003)

INTP. I got a 50/50 intro/extro, so they plopped me in extro. The description was scarrily like my personality. Like they rigged my house with mikes and had guys in black suits and town cars following me around. Freakay.

But it seems I'm in good company. Hitchcock, Bugs Bunny, and Teddy Roosevelt.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 26, 2003)

Dark Eternal said:
			
		

> *Just out of curiosity - all you other INFP Idealists out there.  Is my inferiority complex just me, or is it relatively common to our personality type? *




IN_P's, both F and T, tend to be easily discouraged.

One comment about this test - scores of around 55/45 don't mean you're one type or the other really, it means you're relatively in balance.  Depending on who you talk to, that's a good or a bad thing (personally, I think it's good).  One of the flaws of this test is that most psychologists don't tend to explain what it means to be balanced, only to be in the extremes.


----------



## Azlan (Apr 26, 2003)

Now, _this_ is an interesting (and perhaps even insightful) poll... ! (That is, it gives indicators of what kinds of people are involved in roleplaying games and are active at this website.)



INTJ, here.

(I didn't take this particular test, but I've taken Myers-Briggs tests a few of times before.)


----------



## Dark Eternal (Apr 26, 2003)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> *
> 
> IN_P's, both F and T, tend to be easily discouraged.
> 
> One comment about this test - scores of around 55/45 don't mean you're one type or the other really, it means you're relatively in balance.  Depending on who you talk to, that's a good or a bad thing (personally, I think it's good).  One of the flaws of this test is that most psychologists don't tend to explain what it means to be balanced, only to be in the extremes. *




Well, the only one I was balanced on was the N/S axis - 51 / 49.  Both my F and my P are pretty solid - more than 90%!  So I guess there's no point debating them.

'Easily discouraged' definately describes me.... damn, that's discouraging.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 26, 2003)

Another ISTP Mechanic...


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 26, 2003)

Dark Eternal said:
			
		

> *
> Just out of curiosity .....  Is my inferiority complex just me, or is it relatively common to our personality type?
> *




Actually...yes.  Idealists are tend to be people who have low self-esteem and feel like they are trapped in a world which is impersonal and cruel(which it is, but I'm not trapped), and therefore they fool themselves into taking up the mindset that (to quote Pangloss from Candide) _In this best of all possible worlds, all is for the best._, and all SHOULD be the best.

Me, I tend towards pessimism.  I believe that if you don't expect as much, you are never very dissapointed, and (here's where a bit of self-criticism comes into play) less likely to be hurt emotionally.


----------



## caudor (Apr 26, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *That's not something to be proud of, being part of the majority.  I'll let you think about that.  I suggest you read a short novel entitled "Candide"
> *




Whew, for a moment there...I thought you were going to start talking about operating systems or something 

Actually, the short test did me wrong.  I took the full test and ended up: INTJ (scientist).  The narrative seems to fit me better now (I wasn't thinking, wah?)

I think I will check out the novel Candide though...you perked my curiosity.  Cheers.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 26, 2003)

Dark Eternal said:
			
		

> *'Easily discouraged' definately describes me.... damn, that's discouraging. *




*puts in Manowar CD* *selects Call to Arms* *cranks up volume*

 *FEEL the power and inspiration!*


----------



## Chun-tzu (Apr 26, 2003)

Despite the high number of INFPs in this poll thus far, INFP is far from the most common type. According to a random sample poll of 3009 people in 1998, these are the distributions of each type:

http://www.infj.org/typestats.html

ISFJ 13.8%
ESFJ 12.3%
ISTJ 11.6%
ISFP 8.8%
ESTJ 8.7%
ESFP 8.5%
ENFP 8.1%
ISTP 5.4%
INFP 4.4%
ESTP 4.3%
INTP 3.3%
ENTP 3.2%
ENFJ 2.5%
INTJ 2.1%
ENTJ 1.8%
INFJ 1.46%


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 26, 2003)

caudor said:
			
		

> *I think I will check out the novel Candide though...you perked my curiosity.  Cheers. *




It's a very good read, to be honest.  I think you'll like it. 

EDIT: The author is Voltaire, BTW.


----------



## Dark Eternal (Apr 26, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually...yes.  Idealists are tend to be people who have low self-esteem and feel like they are trapped in a world which is impersonal and cruel(which it is, but I'm not trapped), and therefore they fool themselves into taking up the mindset that (to quote Pangloss from Candide) In this best of all possible worlds, all is for the best., and all SHOULD be the best. *




Well, I guess that pegs me pretty solid, as well.  I have a tendency to see the 'big picture' very easily, and let me tell you - the 'big picture' is NOT very reassuring.  No wonder I dive into Escapism head first and don't come up for air until I have to...


----------



## Dark Eternal (Apr 26, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *puts in Manowar CD* *selects Call to Arms* *cranks up volume*
> 
> FEEL the power and inspiration! *




I love you, Bro.  

WHOOO HA!  

The ultimate cure for depression.

"Other bands play - MANOWAR KILLS!"


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 26, 2003)

Dark Eternal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, I guess that pegs me pretty solid, as well.  I have a tendency to see the 'big picture' very easily, and let me tell you - the 'big picture' is NOT very reassuring.  No wonder I dive into Escapism head first and don't come up for air until I have to...  *




Y'know, when I eventually become a community supporter, I think I'll take _Philosopher Extraordinaire_ as my title-thingy.



			
				Dark Eternal said:
			
		

> *The ultimate cure for depression.
> 
> "Other bands play - MANOWAR KILLS!" *




Ain't it the truth?


----------



## Samothdm (Apr 26, 2003)

Your personality type is ISTP.

Introverted (I) 79% Extraverted (E) 21% 
Sensing (S) 50% Intuitive (N) 50% 
Thinking (T) 70% Feeling (F) 30% 
Perceiving (P) 59% Judging (J) 41% 

I swear I took this about two years ago at work and I was more 50/50 as far as Thinking/Feeling and my Perception vs. Judging was a little more pronounced (more like 70/30).  Oh, well.

Famous ISTP's: Archibald "Harry" Tuttle from Brazil.  

Huh.


----------



## sleezesteve (Apr 26, 2003)

I took this test once in a computer science class.  The class was something like 90% INTJs, could be nicknamed "The Nerd".  I felt like a precious unique snowflake with my ENTP.


----------



## Gizzard (Apr 26, 2003)

How odd.  I came up ISTP, which I never have before.  I am usually a strong "J" instead of  a "P".  

Basically, questions like "Is it important to find the truth or all just get along?" tend to be J vs. P and I always choose to Judge. ;-)  As Nifft said early in the thread, "I am sorry, but the results seem to indicate you must die now."

I'm kind of curious what happened, especially as I came up P73%/J27%.  Maybe I am mellowing in my old age.  Or maybe this poll is defective.  Maybe I judge that this poll is defective.  ;-)


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 26, 2003)

Gizzard said:
			
		

> *I'm kind of curious what happened, especially as I came up P73%/J27%.  Maybe I am mellowing in my old age.  Or maybe this poll is defective.  Maybe I judge that this poll is defective.  ;-) *




Mellow out, man... 

The poll seems to hit the nail on the head, so to speak, for everyone else....so yes, you are mellowing out.  Now go get yourself some chamomile tea and sit down to watch Whinnie the Pooh in the Hundred Acre Woods.


----------



## robaustin (Apr 26, 2003)

Being INFJ - and having known about it for quite a while - I'm not surprised.  The percentages do line up with approximately the real life percentages thus far - INFJ being the rarest of all at about 3% of the population.

And any other INFJ's out there - there is an INFJ listserv - go to www.infj.org for the official web site and instructions on subscribing to the list - hope to see ya there...

--*Rob


----------



## Impeesa (Apr 26, 2003)

Your personality type is INTP.

Introverted (I) 75% Extraverted (E) 25% 
Intuitive (N) 55% Sensing (S) 45% 
Thinking (T) 65% Feeling (F) 35% 
Perceiving (P) 59% Judging (J) 41% 

Just like Socrates and Einstein. Which is funny, because I'm studying computer science and physics, and Socrates' 20 Questions is my favorite game. 

--Impeesa--


----------



## takyris (Apr 26, 2003)

Introverted Sensing Feeling Judging (ISFJ) or
Introverted iNtuitive Feeling Judging (INFJ)

Introverted (I) 86% Extraverted (E) 14% 
Sensing (S) 50% Intuitive (N) 50% 
Feeling (F) 100% Thinking (T) 0% 
Judging (J) 91% Perceiving (P) 9%

So apparently, I'm either the most common type of person, nationwide, or the least common type of person, nationwide.  The Nurturer or the Protector.  It's that 50/50 split between sensing and intuiting that always gets me.  Everything else, I'm pretty solid on. 

I'm really okay with either, and I do think that I operate pretty well as a mix between the two.  Protectors are supposed to be good writers, and hey, I *am* a writer, so why not jump on the bandwagon. 

-Tacky


----------



## Eridanis (Apr 26, 2003)

Interesting, as more people check in, that my ENFJ falls further and further to the back of the line here. No problem for me, especially since the website says I'm in the company of Abraham Lincoln and Sean Connery.  Though, as an IT guy, I am nowhere near the jobs listed as compatable for me...just reinforces why I think  I've been so dissatisfied...

I do wonder what the results would have been if I'd taken this test five years ago. I probably have mored further up the "Judging" scale, and closer to the center on the "Feeling" scale. I should do a touch of research on how (or if) people change as they age...

P.S. Just found this on another webpage: "ENFJs learn by reading, exchanging ideas, and role play." Guess that explains why I'm at ENworld so much; I get to do all three!


----------



## orbitalfreak (Apr 26, 2003)

Your personality type is INTJ.

Introverted (I) 75% Extraverted (E) 25% 
Intuitive (N) 55% Sensing (S) 45% 
Thinking (T) 65% Feeling (F) 35% 
Judging (J) 50% Perceiving (P) 50% 
----
Another "scientist" here.  I would have expected myself to score more Judging than Perceiving.  The rest of it is spot-on, though.

[edit]
Just finished reading through INTJ and INTP personality types, since I'm absolutely borderline between the two.  INTP, "the Thinker," seems to fit me a little bit better than "scientist" does.  I think I identify more with the P than the J, overall.

Still, a nice fit either way.
[/edit]


----------



## SteelDraco (Apr 26, 2003)

Introverted (I) 100% / Extraverted (E) 0%
Sensing (S) 50% / Intuitive (N) 50%
Thinking (T) 50% / Feeling (F) 50%
Perceiving (P) 73% / Judging (J) 27%

Apparently all that's certain about me is I__P. The test came back as ISTP (Mechanic) when I took it - not sure why that was. The Mechanic, Thinker, and Idealist descriptions all fit aspects of my personality very well, but the ISFP doesn't sound much like me.

As a computer guy who does quite a bit of writing, I'm apparently rather hard to classify.


----------



## Storminator (Apr 26, 2003)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> *Interesting, as more people check in, that my ENFJ falls further and further to the back of the line here. <SNIP>
> *




Starting to feel lonely, myself. I'm on the border of Doer (only one) and performer (aren't any). 

Perhaps that explains why I often feel like I'm posting to myself here...

I'm a little surprised by the many extreme scores. I wouldn't have thought there'd be so many 100s and 90+ scores.

PS


----------



## haiiro (Apr 26, 2003)

I've wanted to take that test for years, but didn't think it was publically available. Thanks,  die_kluge. 

It's frighteningly accurate in most respects (for me), and definitely an interesting exercise.


----------



## Fast Learner (Apr 26, 2003)

_NFP

I've taken various Meyers-Briggs about 20 times now. I used to come out _NTP all the time, but as I've gotten older the F has come out more. Maybe that's what wisdom is. Hmm.

(50/50 on the E/I on this test, pretty common for me.)


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 26, 2003)

I came out scientist- which isn't surprising to me since I am getting my PhD in Neurobiology.

Your personality type is INTJ.

Introverted (I) 100% Extraverted (E) 0% 
Intuitive (N) 59% Sensing (S) 41% 
Thinking (T) 65% Feeling (F) 35% 
Judging (J) 59% Perceiving (P) 41% 


Wow Sigil- we came out almost the same on our percentages.


----------



## Wormwood (Apr 26, 2003)

I got ESFP.

And now I have one more reason to hate myself.


----------



## JayOmega (Apr 26, 2003)

INTP "thinker".  Strongly NT, weakly P, and almost 50/50 E/I.  I've taken this test, or one like it, on several occasions.  I've gotten ENTP and INTJ results, but never ENTJ.  The P/J result fluctuates pretty randomly, but the E/I is getting E-er as I get older, I think.

I'm also Enneagram type 5w6, "The problem solver".  A 36-question version of this test can be taken at this site.  According to the site, I share type 5 with Stephen Hawking and Trent Reznor.  (There's two names you don't see together often.)  

Both INTP and 5w6 describe me frighteningly well.  I'm an electrical engineer by trade (doing microchip physical design), so I did wind up with the right job for my mental "wiring".


----------



## arwink (Apr 26, 2003)

Your personality type is ENFP.

Extraverted (E) 54%	Introverted (I) 46%
Intuitive (N) 82%	Sensing (S) 18%
Feeling (F) 75%	Thinking (T) 25%
Perceiving (P) 77%	Judging (J) 23%

Strangely, i would have thought i'd lean towards judging more.  On the up side, i share a category with Ariel the Little Mermaid, Steve Erkle and Balki


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 26, 2003)

JayOmega said:
			
		

> *I share type 5 with Stephen Hawking and Trent Reznor. *




As do I.... but... TRENT REZNOR!??!?!


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2003)

*I am ENFP*

Extraverted (E) 79% Introverted (I) 21% 
Intuitive (N) 77% Sensing (S) 23% 
Feeling (F) 70% Thinking (T) 30% 
Perceiving (P) 73% Judging (J) 27% 


there is me results... I am an *Inspirer...*


----------



## JayOmega (Apr 26, 2003)

sleezesteve said:
			
		

> *The class was something like 90% INTJs, could be nicknamed "The Nerd". *




Nope, us _INTPs_ are the nerds.  INTJs are _crackpots._

See this site for all 16 types.


----------



## Bugbear (Apr 26, 2003)

*Bugbear the Idealist*

Introverted (I) 93% Extraverted (E) 7% 
Intuitive (N) 73% Sensing (S) 27% 
Feeling (F) 60% Thinking (T) 40% 
Perceiving (P) 82% Judging (J) 18% 

Yup, that looks just about right to me.


----------



## Apok (Apr 26, 2003)

My results...

Your personality type is ISTP.

Introverted (I) 82% Extraverted (E) 18% 
Sensing (S) 64% Intuitive (N) 36% 
Thinking (T) 50% Feeling (F) 50% 
Perceiving (P) 68% Judging (J) 32% 

This makes me a Mechanic, which is just about spot-on.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 26, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *I can edit the poll (add new questions, change old questions); I can close the poll; I can strip out ALL of the answers from the poll; I can see who voted for which item on the poll.  But I don't seen an option to edit my own answer to the poll. *




Hmm... I just remembered seeing a poll on some April Fool's day where there was a poll (which mod is best? or something like that) with obviously-faked results (10,000 votes / 3 votes / 107 votes or the like).  Maybe this was on different board software?


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 26, 2003)

o.k., that has me all freaked out. 

 i want to go back and take it later and see if i get the same results. this thing had me pegged to a tee. spooky type right on.

 it said i was an enfp, inspirer. my wife will giggle all through this description i am sure.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 26, 2003)

I!N!F!P! That's the way I like to be!  

I vaguely recall taking this before, and the results are pretty much the same as I recall. Idealism all the way baby!

My Myers-Briggs game stats are:

*Introverted (I) 86%* Extraverted (E) 14% 
*Intuitive (N) 64%* Sensing (S) 36% 
*Feeling (F) 70%* Thinking (T) 30% 
*Perceiving (P) 68%* Judging (J) 32%


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Apr 26, 2003)

Introverted (I) 54% Extraverted (E) 46% 
Intuitive (N) 59% Sensing (S) 41% 
Feeling (F) 80% Thinking (T) 20% 
Perceiving (P) 59% Judging (J) 41% 

Okay, one of the faceless Idealist/INFP multitudes here.  Do you think that Idealists (given the large number of poll respondants who fell in that category) would naturally gravitate towards RPGs?  I never gave much thought to it, but I suppose my love of role-playing grew out of my belief that this world is imperfect, that too often it does not reward the chivalrous or the kind, and RPGs are some way to live out this heroic ideal.  I mean, there has to be some reason why we all want to strap on broadswords and rid the world of dragons, save the beautiful princess, etc.

What surprised me was how much Feeling differed from Thinking.  I'd always thought of myself as a pretty analytical guy, but now I see what everyone's been talking about all my life    But then again, I've had a really bad night tonight (in regards to my friends) prior to taking this test, so maybe that's just my immediate sensitivities coming out.  Hmm.  All in all, though, pretty eerie.


----------



## kenjib (Apr 26, 2003)

What I think would be really cool would be to run a poll to see if there is a correlation between these various types and the various types of rpg players:  rules lawyers, powergamers, gear whores, drama queens, beer and pretzels, control freak DM's, etc.

The ENWorld poll format couldn't support something like this though.  You'd probably need to create a database web app to handle the data or just have people state it in a thread and collate it manually.

The other problem is that we would need a more neutral way than self evaluation of gauging what type of rpg player we are, like another poll.  Does such a thing already exist?


----------



## kenjib (Apr 26, 2003)

sleezesteve said:
			
		

> *I took this test once in a computer science class.  The class was something like 90% INTJs, could be nicknamed "The Nerd".  I felt like a precious unique snowflake with my ENTP. *




Your sig pic cracks me up.  Nice job.  Hehehe.


----------



## megamania (Apr 26, 2003)

Still nutureing...is that good?  Not very fun or glamorous anyway...


----------



## Thresher (Apr 26, 2003)

I sat in one of these 2 years ago for work, it didnt work then for me and I didnt make any sense to the person giving the test at the time.

So I fudged it for her so I didnt make waves 

Taking it again honestly, yup, its still a crock of crap thats lumped me into something that Im not. If anyone wants to really know what my personality is like I pity them and wont need to tick a multiple choice quiz.
Its quite simple.

55% bastard.
45% apathetic


----------



## GreyShadow (Apr 26, 2003)

Your personality type is ISTP.

Introverted (I) 96% Extraverted (E) 4% 
Sensing (S) 55% Intuitive (N) 45% 
Thinking (T) 65% Feeling (F) 35% 
Perceiving (P) 59% Judging (J) 41% 

It seems to fit well for me.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 26, 2003)

I've taken the Myers Briggs multiple times as well and always come out ENTP.  Someone above characterized J vs. P as "make a decision" vs. "can't we all get along", but that isn't really accurate in my understanding, P is more of an "I like to keep my options open until the last second, and gather data and think until then" and J is "make a decision as soon as possible so we can move on and work".  Sometimes I like to joke that P doesn't stand for Perception, but for Procrastination. 

Looking at the data, it seems the types that are significantly underrepresented in proportion to the population are ISFJ and ESFJ.  Whereas INTJ, INTP, and INFP are popping up here in clearly greater numbers than their proportion to the population.  Interesting...

It would be interesting to do a more simple analysis to break down the split between E vs. I, S vs. N, T vs. F, and J vs. P and see what the split is there for people on ENWorld.  I believe they set up the test so most of the above traits split 50%/50%.


----------



## kingpaul (Apr 26, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> *I'm curious to see if one personality type is more prevalent among gamers.  Will be interesting to see if there is.  My guess is, that there is a high percentage of introverted thinkers here, as there is in the computer world. *



Well, I'm an INTJ.  However, I thought about adding this to my MBA Research Project (which was looking at the personality types of gamers), but my prof had a fit about adding to many variables, so I didn't.


----------



## Arken (Apr 26, 2003)

Firstly I have to say that I honestly did check boxes other than the 'i'm really in between options 

That being said...It lists my type as Visionary but my results suggest that I'm actaully divided between that and a Thinker and also between inspirer and idealist. Plus I'm nearly balanced in the intuitive/sensing catagory. I think that this fits me (the jobs I am SEERIOUSLY considering are completely split between the four types) but I don't know exactly what to make of it...

Any thoughts?

Your personality type is ENTP (if anything i think I am more Extraverted than this suggests)

Extraverted (E) 50% Introverted (I) 50% (complete split)
Intuitive (N) 55% Sensing (S) 45% (pretty balanced)
Feeling (F) 50% Thinking (T) 50% (again complete split)
Perceiving (P) 74% Judging (J) 26%


----------



## Liquide (Apr 26, 2003)

Your personality type is INTP.

Introverted (I) 82% Extraverted (E) 18% 
Intuitive (N) 73% Sensing (S) 27% 
Thinking (T) 70% Feeling (F) 30% 
Perceiving (P) 68% Judging (J) 32% 
---------------------------------------------

Well let's see then

What do I do for a living and what hobbies do I have 

Mushroom Farmer (Full-time job)
Programmer / System Developer (part-time job / hobby)
Design / Layout (part-time job / hobby)
Illustrations & Art (hobby)


----------



## willpax (Apr 26, 2003)

Introverted (I) 79%	Extraverted (E) 21%
Intuitive (N) 86%	Sensing (S) 14%
Feeling (F) 70%	Thinking (T) 30%
Perceiving (P) 86%	Judging (J) 14%

I've taken versions of this test several times, and these are the most pronounced results I've ever had. Usually, I am fairly evenly balanced on the I/E and F/T scales. Perhaps the change is related to it being the final, grinding, stretch run of the semester, so I have a strong urge to find a hole to hide in and be alone with my thoughts. . .


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 26, 2003)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmm... I just remembered seeing a poll on some April Fool's day where there was a poll (which mod is best? or something like that) with obviously-faked results (10,000 votes / 3 votes / 107 votes or the like).  Maybe this was on different board software? *




Ah, ok, I can change the number of votes on each option.  I'm scared to mess with that though..  oh well, one vote either way won't matter (as we all learned in the 2000 elections).


----------



## Zappo (Apr 26, 2003)

There are some interesting tendencies there.

Anyone knows what is the spread over the general population?


----------



## Nifft (Apr 26, 2003)

Those I's sure do out-number us E's.

 -- Nifft


----------



## Storminator (Apr 26, 2003)

Yes they do. In addition...

E	43
I	134
S	51
N	126
T	100
F	77
J	62
P	115

177 votes so far...

PS


----------



## Mordane76 (Apr 26, 2003)

_*Your personality type is ISTJ.

Introverted (I) 71% Extraverted (E) 29% 
Sensing (S) 55% Intuitive (N) 45% 
Thinking (T) 60% Feeling (F) 40% 
Judging (J) 77% Perceiving (P) 23%*_


So I'm a "Duty Fulfiller" or an "Inspector."

I'm not surprised... but it is nice to see I have some mixture of elements, especially in the S/N and T/F indices.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 26, 2003)

OK, here's my summary so far (counting Eric Noah as an INTJ):

INFP	17.6%
INTP	16.5%
INTJ	12.6%
ISTJ	11.0%
ENFP	11.0%
ISTP	8.8%
ENTP	4.9%
INFJ	3.8%
ISFJ	3.3%
ENFJ	2.7%
ISFP	2.2%
ENTJ	2.2%
ESFP	1.6%
ESTJ	0.5%
ESFJ	0.5%
ESTP	0.5%

Introverted 76%
Intuitive 71%
Thinking 57%
Perceiving 63%


----------



## Starman (Apr 26, 2003)

Well, according to _Type Talk_ by Otto Kroeger & Janet M. Thuesen (which I highly recommend), it breaks down thus:

E-75%  I-25%
S-70%  N-30%
T-50%  F-50% (men are 66% T, women are 66% F)
J-50%  P-50%

The T/F type is the only one that shows a gender preference. The other types are roughly 50/50 between male and female.

Starman


----------



## Starman (Apr 26, 2003)

For overall types those numbers break down to:

13.125% (each)
ESTP
ESTJ
ESFP
ESFJ

5.625% (each)
ENFP
ENFJ
ENTP
ENTJ

4.375% (each)
ISTJ
ISTP
ISFJ
ISFP

1.875% (each)
INFJ
INFP
INTJ
INTP

Starman


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 26, 2003)

This is interesting.  The last couple of times I took the test (once in highschool and once in college) I have been INTJ.

Then at a conference in DC I took it and got INTP.

Now I'm a "visionary" ENTP.
Extraverted (E) 50% Introverted (I) 50%
Intuitive (N) 77% Sensing (S) 23%
Thinking (T) 50% Feeling (F) 50%
Perceiving (P) 91% Judging (J) 9%

I find it fascinating to see how different the test results are as you change and grow.  Does anybody have any stories about that?  Or have your results really be consistent through out?


----------



## hong (Apr 26, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *This is interesting.  The last couple of times I took the test (once in highschool and once in college) I have been INTJ.
> 
> Then at a conference in DC I took it and got INTP.
> 
> ...




When I took the test this time, I came out as an ISTP (mechanic). The last two times I took it, I remember being something like an INTJ and an INTP. The moral is that people change, I guess.


----------



## Storminator (Apr 26, 2003)

Starman said:
			
		

> *For overall types those numbers break down to:
> 
> 13.125% (each)
> ESTP
> ...




Wow. All the top categories are coming in last...

PS


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Apr 26, 2003)

I voted what that particular test told me (ISFP/Artist), but My S/N and T/F scores were borderline (<60%, given the number of questions on the test).  It's funny to me that I have a Master's degree in Neuroscience and still don't come up as a "thinker."  Probably why I dropped out of my PhD program.

Oh, no, wait, that was because of politics...


----------



## willpax (Apr 26, 2003)

Although I realize that we don't have anything like a scientific sample, it would be interesting to see if there are any patterns relating personality type to playstyle. 

For example,  I tend to DM almost exclusively, and prefer story-driven campaigns to combat. I am currently classed as INFP. Would these be related or not?


----------



## HiLiphNY (Apr 26, 2003)

ENTJ - The Executive.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 26, 2003)

Voted INTP (which is what I supposedly was the last time I took this type of "test").

Then tried the link and got

ISTP

Introverted (I) 100% Extraverted (E) 0% 
Sensing (S) 59% Intuitive (N) 41% 
Thinking (T) 70% Feeling (F) 30% 
Perceiving (P) 68% Judging (J) 32%

If I remember correctly Sensing/Intutitive was pretty close the other way before - probably depends on the day and who has been irritating me at work.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 26, 2003)

Here's my results.  I'm the Visionary sort, I guess. 

*MTBI Test Results*
Your personality type is ENTP.

Extraverted (E) 64% Introverted (I) 36% 
Intuitive (N) 82% Sensing (S) 18% 
Thinking (T) 50% Feeling (F) 50% 
Perceiving (P) 82% Judging (J) 18%


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 26, 2003)

*MTBI Test Results
Your personality type is ISTJ.

Introverted (I) 79% Extraverted (E) 21% 
Sensing (S) 50% Intuitive (N) 50% 
Thinking (T) 80% Feeling (F) 20% 
Judging (J) 55% Perceiving (P) 45% 
*

Well, actually, I'm apparently ISTJ and INTJ. A bit close to a P at the end sometimes. Interesting quiz.


----------



## Ferret (Apr 26, 2003)

E-N-F-P!!

Extraverted (E) 71% Introverted (I) 29% 
Intuitive (N) 91% Sensing (S) 9% 
Feeling (F) 60% Thinking (T) 40% 
Perceiving (P) 86% Judging (J) 14% 

Who are the other 21 (and counting) ENFPs!

I am cattogoried with Dr.Seuss! Robin Williams! And ariel from the little mermaid?!?

Any way it fits me!


----------



## Darkness (Apr 26, 2003)

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Who are the other 21 (and counting) ENFPs!*



Tallarn, tokiwong, arwink, me...


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 26, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I find it fascinating to see how different the test results are as you change and grow.  Does anybody have any stories about that?*




Well, to be completely honest, yes.  If I'd taken this test about a year or so ago I'd have come off as something like:

Introverted (I) 99% Extraverted (E) 1% 
Sensing (S) 70% Intuitive (N) 30% 
Thinking (T) 95% Feeling (F) 5% 
Judging (J) 80% Perceiving (P) 20% 

I.E. I was generally a self-absorbed bastard who gave NO semblance of a damn about enyone else, since they were all idiots in my eyes.  If a bus full of pregnant mothers exploded in a fireball that destroyed a marketplace full of families but damaged a videogame production plant, my mindset would be like:  Who gives a damn, I won't be able to get that videogame for another week or so!

But that all changed one day almost exactly a year ago, when I experienced the rather classical 'love at first sight.'  Well, being the complete bastard that I was, I knew she'd never go for me, so I basically took a look at myself and thought, "DAMN! Why didn't anyone tell me I was such an arrogant as*hole?!" So I began to rethink my outlook on life, and now I'm significantly more sensitive to other people (her especially), although I still tend to be by myself and have trouble expressing my emotions(a BIG problem!  Prom night is less than two months away and I have yet to tell her how I feel.  Goddammit.).

ANYway: now i register as this.  Still similar to my past self, but significantly improved.
Introverted (I) 89% Extraverted (E) 11% 
Sensing (S) 50% Intuitive (N) 50% 
Thinking (T) 55% Feeling (F) 45% 
Judging (J) 49% Perceiving (P) 51% 

*sigh*


----------



## Cyrik Skylark (Apr 26, 2003)

Your personality type is INTP.

Introverted (I) 93% Extraverted (E) 7% 
Intuitive (N) 64% Sensing (S) 36% 
Thinking (T) 70% Feeling (F) 30% 
Perceiving (P) 82% Judging (J) 18% 

Pretty accurate, I've taken the test many, many times and almost always come off as INTP, though I once somehow got INFP...

I rather like this quote from the webpage they link to... "INTPs thrive on systems. Understanding, exploring, mastering, and manipulating systems can overtake the INTP's conscious thought." I'm infamous for that... in my gaming groups, I'm the local rules expert... quote sections of the rule book verbatim, usually know within about five pages where to find something in the book if I don't have it memorized... if I felt like rules-lawyering, I could be a real bastard. =b


----------



## Cold Beer (Apr 26, 2003)

*INTP's of the boards unite!*

Beer is an INTP.



INTP.ORG


----------



## Lady Mer (Apr 26, 2003)

Your personality type is INFP.

Introverted (I) 89% Extraverted (E) 11% 
Intuitive (N) 73% Sensing (S) 27% 
Feeling (F) 80% Thinking (T) 20% 
Perceiving (P) 77% Judging (J) 23% 

Not Surprising, really.


----------



## Gospog (Apr 26, 2003)

Your personality type is ESFJ.


Wow, I'm in some kind of minority around here.

At least I'm not The Guardian.  Must be lonely...


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 26, 2003)

Wow.  This thing nailed me.  I'm an ENTP.

*Extraverted (E) 71%*  Introverted (I) 29% 
*Intuitive (N) 73%*       Sensing (S) 27% 
*Thinking (T) 50%*        Feeling (F) 50% 
*Perceiving (P) 77%*    Judging (J) 23% 

My God, I love a good arguement.  It's one of my favorite pastimes.    I always did like Alexander the Great.  I also get to be lumped in with Weird Al, George Carlin, Garfield the Cat, Q, Bugs Bunny and Thomas Edison.  Sweet.


----------



## Agback (Apr 26, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I find it fascinating to see how different the test results are as you change and grow.  Does anybody have any stories about that?  Or have your results really be consistent through out? *




I have taken MBTI tests quite a few times over the past fifteen years or so. And I find that my result on T-J depends on my mood. When depressed I come out as perceiving, when hypomanic I come out as judging.

My scores on the other axes have tended to moderate over time (I used to be more than 100% Thinking), but I do not think that this really reflects a change in my type. Many of the questions are about actual behaviour, and my behaviour has changed as a result of change in circumstances and deliberate practical decisions based on T-type reasons.

Regards,


----------



## Agback (Apr 26, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *Well, to be completely honest, yes.  If I'd taken this test about a year or so ago I'd have come off as something like:
> 
> Introverted (I) 99% Extraverted (E) 1%
> Sensing (S) 70% Intuitive (N) 30%
> ...




Hmm.

"Intraverted" doesn't mean "self-absorbed". (And to correct another misapprehension, it doesn't mean "shy and unconfident" either. I am a loud, brash, confident intravert.) An extravert prefers dealing with concrete things in the physical world. An intravert prefers dealing with ideas and abstractions. It is perfectly possible (and not particularly uncommon) for an extravert to be an arrogant, heartless clod, filled with contempt and hatred.

Intraverts are more like to care for Mankind than for individual people. And Thinkers can be philanthropists: they just care more about whether policies and programs work well than whether they look good. And Judging (in this sense) doesn't make you judgemental, it means that you prefer to exercise your decision-making process (Thinking) rather than your perceptual process (Sensing).

In short, an ISTP is not the same as a "self-absorbed bastard who [gives] NO semblance of a damn about [a]nyone else, since they [are] all idiots in [his or her] eyes."

Regards,


Agback


----------



## Darkness (Apr 26, 2003)

*ISTP = Mechanic...*

Agback:

You have to admit, though, that *Angcuru, "the Mechanic"* sounds awfully like a name for a mafia hitman.


----------



## Greyhawk_DM (Apr 26, 2003)

Here are my results....lol

Your personality type is INFP.

Introverted (I) 82% Extraverted (E) 18% 
Intuitive (N) 73% Sensing (S) 27% 
Feeling (F) 70% Thinking (T) 30% 
Perceiving (P) 73% Judging (J) 27%


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 26, 2003)

Agback said:
			
		

> *
> "Intraverted" doesn't mean "self-absorbed".....etc. etc. *




True, but the way I was during that phase does fall under the category of ISTJ, not that all ISTJ-s feel the same way I did.

You explain your point well, but it wasn't very necessary.


----------



## Storminator (Apr 26, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *<SNIP>
> 
> Prom night is less than two months away and I have yet to tell her how I feel.  Goddammit.).
> 
> ...




For god's sake man! DO NOT tell her how you feel! Just ask her to the prom. If that goes anywhere good consider sharing, but ask her out before someone else does!

See what happens when you're the only Doer on the board? 

PS


----------



## Kryndal Levik (Apr 27, 2003)

I was borderline ENTP/ENFP; that's consistent with other tests I've taken (I was a psych major to begin with, so I've done this more than once... ).


----------



## SpiderMonkey (Apr 27, 2003)

Not that I'm ready to start correlating data or anything ;P but notice how the majority of the respondents are all intoverts. On a DnD message board?  Who'da thunk it?

I will say this:  I've taken this kinda test for work before and received the same result, INFP.  This is supposed to be a rare type from what I remember, but it's fairly prevalent amidst the gamers here.  Once again, just musing about some of the findings.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 27, 2003)

I'm an 'Idealist'.

Can't really say I'm really surprised.


----------



## s/LaSH (Apr 27, 2003)

INTP. Apparently very strong IN. I'm an artist... how does _that_ work?


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 27, 2003)

Storminator said:
			
		

> *
> 
> For god's sake man! DO NOT tell her how you feel! Just ask her to the prom. If that goes anywhere good consider sharing, but ask her out before someone else does!*




That's the plan.  However, the situation is a bit complicated, but I'm bored and have nothing to do right now so I'll explain.  It seems that she might already be going with a friend of hers (his girlfriend is unable to attend the prom), not being romantically interested in each other, just as friends.  Now here's the thing:  If I ask her, she's stuck choosing between her friend and myself.  She, being a sweet sensitive girl would feel reluctant to break her promise to go with him, should she wish to go with me(here's hopin'!), and I can see why, he's a great guy and I wouldn't want to see him hurt, either.  But it's not that important to me that we go to the prom together, but that she realizes how I feel about her.  YET the prom would be a perfect place and time to tell her, and I can't seem to find an alternate occassion to do so.  IT'S DRIVING ME NUTS !  



			
				Storminator said:
			
		

> *
> See what happens when you're the only Doer on the board?
> *




Call me crazy, but I have NO clue what you are talking about that.


----------



## Storminator (Apr 27, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> But it's not that important to me that we go to the prom together, but that she realizes how I feel about her.  YET the prom would be a perfect place and time to tell her, and I can't seem to find an alternate occassion to do so.  IT'S DRIVING ME NUTS !
> *




Right, you want her to know how you feel. Those are great things to say on your 4th or 5th date. So ask her out on dates!

PS


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 27, 2003)

ISTJ (Duty Fulfiller), but (perhaps strangely) I don't think much of this kind of thing. Not to mention I was borderline for at least one of them. And I imagine that the last time I took it I was different (though I don't recall exactly what; hence the "imagine"--my memory is horrible), and that does make sense I suppose. But this was fun; I always do the dumb quizzes I find in magazines in doctors' offices (seeing as I don't actually read any of those regularly). It's . . . intriguing.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 27, 2003)

Storminator said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Right, you want her to know how you feel. Those are great things to say on your 4th or 5th date. So ask her out on dates!
> 
> PS *




I'M WORKING ON IT! (Starting May 6th when I finally have my own independent mode of transportation(I.E. driver's license) that is oh so crucial to such social outings.) 

Now lets let this conversation die and get back to talking about the topic at hand.  LET'S GET PHILOSOPHICAL HERE, PEOPLE!


----------



## mmu1 (Apr 27, 2003)

Yet another INTP... I've taken a few of these things over the years, and INTP is what I get the most often, with some small variation - which I think has much more to do with how that particular test is worded than with me changing.


----------



## Chun-tzu (Apr 27, 2003)

A brief analysis of the results

*What do these results mean?*

This poll should not be taken as representative of gamers, or even online gamers, or even EN Worlders. The results represent a self-selected sample of EN Worlders (i.e., those who like to take tests such as this, and are willing to share their results). These results may or may not generalize to larger groups, such as gamers in general.

*Dominant patterns*

The pattern thus far shows 2 dominant types, INTP (The Thinker) and INFP (The Idealist). There are 3 other fairly common types, INTJ (The Scientist), ENFP (The Inspirer), and ISTP (The Mechanic).

IN_Ps are uncommon among the general populace. Less than 8% of the general populace is an IN_P type (INTP 3.3, INFP 4.4). So why so many IN types here?

Introverts, in this context, are people with a rich inner world. They are more focused on thought than action. Extraverts, on the other hand, are more oriented towards the external world, i.e., other people and material things. Introvert/extravert has nothing to do with one's comfort or tendencies in socialization (i.e., being a wallflower or a party animal). It's not the least bit surprising that D&D would be a far more attractive game to introverts than extraverts. Those with very high E scores would be unlikely to care for fantasy role-playing.

The high N (iNtuitive) score also makes sense among gamers. N types value imagination and creativity, whereas S (Sensory) types are very pragmatic and detail-oriented, and tend to work step-by-step. N types think in terms of theory and patterns. D&D is a game of creativity, particularly for DMs.

*Why are some of the more common types so underrepresented?*

Nurturers (ISFJ) and Caregivers (ESFJ) are two of the most common personality types, but greatly underrepresented in this sample. These two types show a significant gender effect, with far more females than males falling into these groups. (ISFJ 19.4% of females, 8.1% of males; ESFJ 16.9% of females, 7.5% of males.) This also holds true for ISFPs (The Artist) and ESFPs (The Performer), but with a much smaller gender split.

Thus, part of the reason for this is the extremely low number of females in the sample. (I am assuming this based on the low number of female board members compared to male board members, since the poll data does not include information on gender.) Note, however, that even though most Nurturers and Caregivers are female, male Nurturers and Caregivers are still more common in the populace than Thinkers and Idealists. I attribute the remaining difference to the conclusions above, on why IN types are drawn to D&D.

*Threats to Validity*

This isn't how data is normally collected, because there are a number of potential confounding factors here. It's well-known that expectations have a significant effect on performance, so data is best collected "blind." Those conditions are not controlled here. For example, someone who read the thread first, then took the test and voted, may have been significantly influenced by what they read. The extent of this factor is unknown in this sample.

It's also interesting that there's such a dominant IN pattern, since the test in question allows for 50/50 splits, and in case of split, has the ES type as default. Thus, an I/E type with a 50/50 split is assigned an E type by default, despite the fact that they're not really E's. People don't necessarily fit squarely into one type, even though that's how they're treated for purposes of this data. This just adds to the strength of the IN pattern.

*Who the heck is this guy and does he know what he's talking about?*

I'm a graduate student in Clinical Psychology, working on my doctorate of psychology. I am trained in the administration and interpretation of tests such as the MBTI, although this isn't my area of specialty. I passed my diagnostic CCE (clinical competency evaluations in testing) a couple years ago. But yes, I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## haiiro (Apr 27, 2003)

That's a useful analysis, Chun-tzu. Everything that you mentioned makes sense to this layman, and seems both grounded and well-reasoned to boot. Thank you.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 27, 2003)

Introverted (I) 89% Extraverted (E) 11% 
Intuitive (N) 82% Sensing (S) 18% 
Thinking (T) 80% Feeling (F) 20% 
Judging (J) 50% Perceiving (P) 50% 

I voted INTJ (Scientist) since thats what the test said, but I am evenly split between Scientist and Thinker, since both describe me with spooky accuracy I'm gonna go force a buncha friends to take this.


----------



## Uzumaki (Apr 27, 2003)

Your personality type is INTP.

Introverted (I) 89% Extraverted (E) 11% 
Intuitive (N) 68% Sensing (S) 32% 
Thinking (T) 75% Feeling (F) 25% 
Perceiving (P) 73% Judging (J) 27%


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Apr 27, 2003)

Hmmm... a performer, eh?  That works me supposes 

Extraverted (E) 64% Introverted (I) 36% 
Sensing (S) 59% Intuitive (N) 41% 
Feeling (F) 95% Thinking (T) 5% 
Perceiving (P) 59% Judging (J) 41%


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 27, 2003)

I'm working on a good analysis of the poll.  I'm trying to break it down into each category, weighted for gender and occurance, as well as individually, weighted by gender and occurance.  I'm definitely seeing a strong N/S break...


----------



## Shadowdancer (Apr 27, 2003)

INFP -- and that's why I'm a writer. And I think I would make a good teacher.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 27, 2003)

Your personality type is ISFP. Artist - cool

Introverted (I) 64% Extraverted (E) 36% 
Sensing (S) 50%      Intuitive (N) 50% 
Feeling (F) 85%       Thinking (T) 15% 
Perceiving (P) 95%   Judging (J) 5%


----------



## MEG Hal (Apr 27, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *I'm the only visionary?  Boy, this place is in trouble!   *




1 more here Barendd.


----------



## Liquide (Apr 27, 2003)

MEG Hal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 1 more here Barendd. *




And you have a webmaster that follows his task single-mindedly  (if that is a good thing I dun know  )


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 27, 2003)

A most excellent analysis, Chun-Tzu, and I look forward to your assessment, CRGreatHouse.

Count me as on of the increasingly many INTPs.  The test result was ISTP (Mechanic), but after reading the description of the difference between S and N, I felt closer to N.  Previous tests (even different tests I found on the Internet) listed me as INTJ, though this particular test had a stronger bent towards P than J.  So, certainly somewhere between Mechanic (my Dad was an actual mechanic) and Thinker seems applicable.

The lack of "Doers" seems somewhat intriguing.  In my team meeting, where we did this, made up of all computer professionals, we had no "Doers", and no "Artists" and no "Performers".  We had one "Visionary", and one "Executive".  I was the only "Mechanic", listing myself in that way, at that time.  More than half of the group was "Duty Fulfillers", and there were a fair number of INTJs (probably statistically more than what you'd find in the general population).  

My team did this amongst ourselves a number of years ago (different team, same company).  There were 5-6 of us, and every one of us was an INTJ.  The guy who asked us to do it had done it at his church, and among 300 people, he and one other guy were the INTJs.  So, for the entire team to be INTJ, was pretty intriguing.  And certainly, in our group, "ISTJ" - the Duty Fulfiller is certainly not far from that mark, anyway.

Admittedly, this test may not be perfect, and the true, larger test would yield more accurate results.  As Chun-Tzu points out, it defaults to one or the other if the result is 50/50.  Seems like having an uneven number of questions here would have resolved that issue, at least slightly.  There are several other tests out there.  Just google on "Myers-Briggs".

I wonder if this breakdown might finally help answer the age-old question - "Why don't more women game?"


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 27, 2003)

Another quick analysis - "I_T_", which includes "INTP, ISTP, INTJ, and INTP" makes up 133/268, or 49.6% of the population of the survey.

Lots of Introverted Thinkers here.


----------



## The Goblin King (Apr 27, 2003)

Mine came up The Scientist.  It makes sense that my favorite D&D character is basically Gandalf the Grey (but much younger).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by die_kluge _*
> I wonder if this breakdown might finally help answer the age-old question - "Why don't more women game?" *




I can answer that at least from my personal experience.

I was drawn to the richness of the world of gaming when I was younger along with my female best friend.  However, the overwhelmingly visual of half-naked insanely buxom rather over sex-ed caucasion female images is a HUGE and might I repeat HUGE turnoff for us  to find gaming group.  Why? The overwhelming female stereotypes bordered on sexual harrassment sometimes and made us uncomfortable and enforced the stereotype of gamers in general in our minds.

I'm still very uncomfortable gaming in person but places like enworld have offered me a place where I can indulge my favorite pastime of writing and still feel comfortable.  And of course disabused me of the gamer stereotype.


----------



## InvaderSquoosh (Apr 27, 2003)

Another INTP and not surprising (Astronomy). I'm curious about the difference between Perceiving and Judging... would an INTP be a theorist and an INTJ be an experimentalist?


----------



## Serpentine (Apr 27, 2003)

INTP - slight preference for P, but in the presence of P-types I'll be a hardcore J. Someone's got to do all the planning and make sure the work gets done. Also, I seem to get stuck as DM even though I'd prefer to play, and I write out all my notes beforehand. 

I've done a bit of research into the MBTI, and one of the reasons for skewed data on internet poll sites is that INFPs are especially disproportionately interested in personality-type testing. SJ and SP types generally don't place much value on the results. Isabel Myers was an INFP. 

One point that I haven't seen yet is that as people age, they move from an extreme towards the middle, and sometimes switch from E to I or vice versa. Everyone has an introvert and an extrovert nature, but some people rely more heavily on one than the other. Same for the other categories.

And one of the possibilities for women not gaming as much as men is because most gamers are introduced to gaming through their friends, and INs are notorious for not having a large social circle with many opposite-gender relationships, although they do have deep friendships. The only other woman I played D&D with was an INFP. And most of my friends are guys.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Apr 27, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I can answer that at least from my personal experience.
> 
> ...




And men aren't portrayed in a similar cheesecakey fashion?

Yes, there are lots of girls in chainmail bikinis, but there are also lots of men in fantasy/RPG artwork with bulging muscles who like to wear only loincloths, or at least go shirtless everywhere they go (even in the frozen north).  But I'm a guy, and this dosen't offend me, nor has it made me reluctant to play RPGs or read fantasy novels.


----------



## InvaderSquoosh (Apr 27, 2003)

Serpentine, that's a good point: Personality can be situation dependant. I guess if one were borderline something, one could switch between the traits as desired.


----------



## Tsyr (Apr 27, 2003)

ISTP... 

Introverted (I) 86% Extraverted (E) 14% 
Sensing (S) 55% Intuitive (N) 45% 
Thinking (T) 65% Feeling (F) 35% 
Perceiving (P) 64% Judging (J) 36%


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 27, 2003)

This is fun.  I got

Extraverted (E) 57% Introverted (I) 43% 
Intuitive (N) 82% Sensing (S) 18% 
Feeling (F) 60% Thinking (T) 40% 
Perceiving (P) 64% Judging (J) 36% 

ENFP is, what, the Inspirer?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 27, 2003)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And men aren't portrayed in a similar cheesecakey fashion?
> 
> Yes, there are lots of girls in chainmail bikinis, but there are also lots of men in fantasy/RPG artwork with bulging muscles who like to wear only loincloths, or at least go shirtless everywhere they go (even in the frozen north).  But I'm a guy, and this dosen't offend me, nor has it made me reluctant to play RPGs or read fantasy novels. *




this is getting totally off-topic for the thread...but oh well... ;p

Definitely there are cheese-cakey male figures around, but the female ones outnumber the male ones immensely.  Just look at the Dragon magazine covers for example.  

Also there's the difference between how males react to being portrayed as an object and the female reaction to it based on cultural experiences and historical precedence.  The genders don't react the same at all.

I also agree with the "you tend to game with people you know" as affecting it too and in youth there usually isn't a whole lot of male-female friendships as the genders tend to stick together.

Back on topic....

One thing I'd like to see is the female to male ratio for each personality distribution.  Also that would be interesting to see how it has changed as the world changes to accept women on more equal footing as men.

Is there a way to try another poll and get the results for that?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 27, 2003)

I've finished up my spreadsheet.  If I ever clean it up so it looks nice, I'll post it.

*****

These numbers are based on the poll results as of 3:00 PM EST April 27.

First, I don't have good statistics for EN World gender, but I've used 85% male as a baseline, and compared it with the all-male numbers to get reasonable bounds for the numbers.  I found that the specific numbers weren't too important when I restricted myself to looking at the categories (T vs. F, for example).

There's a very strong tendency toward N over S -- 72% N compared to 28% in the general population.  Even accounting for gender, our sample has 2.6 times more N than normal.  (Chun-Tzu gave reasons for this, but that's not what I'm doing.  I'm just figuring out what the numbers are.)

The survey shows a preference of T over F, but it nearly disappears when the male bias is taken out (48%, 16% corrected).

There's a tendency toward Perceiving over Judging (~33%).

Surprisingly, perhaps, the Introverted/Extroverted split isn't as extreme as might have been guessed -- there are roughly 44% (corrected) more introverts than would be expected.


These preferences remain the same for the 16 category breakdown -- each IN__ personality type is overrepresented *at least* 3:1 (INTJ 4.2:1, INTP 4.6:1, INFJ 3.5:1, INFP 3.8:1).  Without exception, each _S__ is underrepresented when corrected for gender (the ISTP would be overrepresented if there was no gender bias).

The ESTJ, which makes up 8.7% of the general population (11.2% of the male population), has only one representitive out of our 277 votes (29 would be expected in a representative sample).


----------



## Psiblade (Apr 27, 2003)

Seems like most of the gamers I have meet are INFP or INTP. Interesting because a lot of the people I work with are ESTJ.


-Psiblade


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 27, 2003)

Huh!...ISTJ: The Duty Fulfiller.

I wouldn't have thought that.

All those alignment tests always cough me up as Chaotic Evil


----------



## S'mon (Apr 27, 2003)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *The ESTJ, which makes up 8.7% of the general population (11.2% of the male population), has only one representitive out of our 277 votes (29 would be expected in a representative sample). *




And I'm the one who input ESTJ, as that's what the test first rated me, but I don't believe it at all - I'd say I was definitely Introverted.  So that makes 0 real ESTJs in EN World!


----------



## Agback (Apr 28, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> *Another quick analysis - "I_T_", which includes "INTP, ISTP, INTJ, and INTP" makes up 133/268, or 49.6% of the population of the survey.
> 
> Lots of Introverted Thinkers here. *




I_T_ includes introverted thinkers, but also introverted intuitives with a thinking auxiliary and introverted sensers with a thinking auxiliary.

Introverted thinkers are I_TJ.

Regards,


Agback


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Apr 28, 2003)

Your personality type is INTJ.

Introverted (I) 54% Extraverted (E) 46% 
Intuitive (N) 59% Sensing (S) 41% 
Thinking (T) 80% Feeling (F) 20% 
Judging (J) 59% Perceiving (P) 41% 

Or so they say. I have little faith in personality tests and the choices that are presented don't all seem like sliding scales to me. Having $100 or $100,000 in the bank is a sliding scale. If you have more than $100, you're that much closer to $100,000. On the other hand, something like "I tend to be general and figurative. I use metaphors and analogies/ I tend to be specific and literal. I give detailed instructions" doesn't seem to be the same kind of thing. Metaphors and analogies are useful parts of the language and are valuable for explaining a lot of abstract concepts and I use them a lot, but I'd never tell someone to drive East on the road like the Nile in Flood Season and turn right at the fleshpots of Babylon.... Instead, I'd tell them to get on Hwy 1 going East and exit going South on 200th Street, travel a mile and turn left on the bypass right after Willowbrook Mall. Some things require analogies and some require detailed instruction and there's not much of a sliding scale between the two.

Similarly, "I value logic, justice and fairness" hardly seems to exclude "I value empathy, harmony and forgiving." Some philosophers logically base their understanding of justice on either empathy or harmony. It's hardly "in between" to maintain that most if not all of those are not actually opposing concepts.

Or "I believe feelings are valid only if they are logical" vs "I believe any feeling is valid, whether it makes sense or not." What on earth is a "valid" feeling? Is it one that should be acted on? Should an invalid feeling be changed? For that matter, what is a "logical" feeling or one that "makes sense"? One could argue that horror and anger are right and appropriate (which may or may not mean logical) responses to stories of people being fed feet first into industrial plastic shredders. (And I think I'd do so). But what about feelings like a love of snow?  A preference for wet climates over arid ones? My enjoyment of D&D? I don't think that any of those can be properly described as logical feelings. So maybe the proper answer is "I'm really in between." But that doesn't seem like an accurate assessment either. I'm certainly not "in between" with regard to the contingent validity of moral feeling. But logic isn't necessarily the factor that decides their validity. And that doesn't account for "any feeling."


----------



## Winterthorn (Apr 28, 2003)

Ok... I'm an INTP according the test--on the second try... Years ago I rated as an INTJ. I find that one has to take these tests with a grain of salt because a person changes through life--and your current mood will alter your performance on this kind of testing... The first time I took this particular version of the test I was rated as an INFP, which didn't seem right, hence the INTP.

I guess that goes to show such testing, to be taken seriously, must offer more granular choices, and many, many, many more questions (perhaps at least 100 per catagory for a total of 400 questions randomly organized)...

I did notice that on the second attempt this test automatically re-ordered the questions--at least the site's designers considered that would be useful for those who sought to retest themselves.

So, if you weren't comfortable with the first results, with this test, try it again...

Having done this kind of test many times on different occasions, I can be sure of I and N ; whether T or F, and whether J or P that remains an open question for me  *sigh*

It seem one of the careers that consistantly crops up for IN__'s is Computer Analyst, Computer Programmer, etc. I'm leaning that way for my career change so I guess I'm on the "right track"?  Gawd I hope so! (Working life has been such a disappointment so far  )

-W.


----------



## Morbidity (Apr 28, 2003)

ENTJ ... but in an exciting development I'm now 10% Feeling. When I did this test at work a few years ago my only feeling point was the bonus one I got for being female. I'm a sweet, caring, cuddly person honestly I am. Don't let my scythe put you off ....


----------



## FireLance (Apr 28, 2003)

I_TJ.  The test pegged me as an ISTJ, but with a 50-50 split on the S-N axis, I'm going to go with my intuition and vote INTJ .

I (96%)
N (50%)
T (80%)
J (59%)


----------



## Snoweel (Apr 28, 2003)

sleezesteve said:
			
		

> *I took this test once in a computer science class.  The class was something like 90% INTJs, could be nicknamed "The Nerd".  I felt like a precious unique snowflake with my ENTP. *




Well you're in good company, man - my company!!!!!1!!!1

And did I mention I love your avatar? s\/\/33t!

Actually, I'm sure I'd be a lot more content in life if I was something other than 'Visionary', but who needs contentment?

_Snoweel scans the ENTP profile..._

Well bugger me if this doesn't describe me down to the toes...



> *ENTPs are usually verbally as well as cerebrally quick, and generally love to argue--both for its own sake, and to show off their often-impressive skills. They tend to have a perverse sense of humor as well, and enjoy playing devil's advocate. They sometimes confuse, even inadvertently hurt, those who don't understand or accept the concept of argument as a sport...
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...




Makes me look like a real prat, doesn't it?


----------



## Snoweel (Apr 28, 2003)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> *Huh!...ISTJ: The Duty Fulfiller.
> 
> I wouldn't have thought that.
> 
> *




You *do* send packages across the Atlantic in record time.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 28, 2003)

MTBI Test Results
Your personality type is INTJ.

Introverted (I) 86%  Extraverted (E) 14% 
Intuitive (N) 59%      Sensing (S) 41% 
Thinking (T) 65%       Feeling (F) 35% 
Judging (J) 59%        Perceiving (P) 41% 

While this test is interesting I find that my answers were based more on around my job in there answering.  I just wonder if I was in school if they would have changed any?


----------



## Tarril Wolfeye (Apr 28, 2003)

My results

Introverted (I) 75% Extraverted (E) 25% 
Sensing (S) 64% Intuitive (N) 36% 
Thinking (T) 50% Feeling (F) 50% 
Perceiving (P) 59% Judging (J) 41% 

It says Mechanic, but I think I am a mix of Mechanic and Artist.

Interesting thing I noticed: more than half of all the people who posted their percentages were near 50/50 in Thinking/Feeling.
Seems our hobby needs both.


----------



## Storminator (Apr 28, 2003)

LOL! 

Excuse me, but doesn't this whole post validate the T this test gave you? 

PS



			
				Elder-Basilisk said:
			
		

> *Your personality type is INTJ.
> 
> Introverted (I) 54% Extraverted (E) 46%
> Intuitive (N) 59% Sensing (S) 41%
> ...


----------



## Storminator (Apr 28, 2003)

Winterthorn said:
			
		

> *Ok... I'm an INTP according the test--on the second try...
> 
> <SNIP>
> 
> ...




Wait, are you saying the F didn't feel right? So you switched it to T... 

Is anyone else getting the irony? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?

PS


----------



## rigur (Apr 28, 2003)

INFJ

Introverted (I) 64% Extraverted (E) 36% 
Sensing (S) 55% Intuitive (N) 45% 
Thinking (T) 55% Feeling (F) 45% 
Perceiving (P) 55% Judging (J) 45%


Fits surprisingly well for me, some of the things in the description of this personality are really spot on. Kind of scary actually.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 28, 2003)

InvaderSquoosh said:
			
		

> *Another INTP and not surprising (Astronomy). I'm curious about the difference between Perceiving and Judging... would an INTP be a theorist and an INTJ be an experimentalist? *




InvaderSquoosh, you can go here to get some more information on each of the 8 different letters.


----------



## Mystic_23 (Apr 28, 2003)

I ended up INFP which is pretty much spot on for me.  As a side note, when you first meet me, you will definately think I'm introverted, but as you get to know me, I'll be more and more extroverted.  (Which explains almost exactly 75% I 25% E).


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Apr 28, 2003)

INTP

The thinker.

I'm good with this, not sure tis dead on but its reasonably close for a test.

Your Type is	
INTP	
Introverted Intuitive Thinking Perceiving	
Strength of the preferences %	
78 56 78 89	

Socrates	
Rene Descartes	
Blaise Pascal	
Sir Isaac Newton	
U.S. Presidents:	
James Madison	
John Quincy Adams	
John Tyler	
Dwight D. Eisenhower	
Gerald Ford	
William Harvey (pioneer in human physiology)	
C. G. Jung, (Freudian defector, author of Psychological Types, etc.)	
William James	
Albert Einstein	
Tom Foley (Speaker of the House--U.S. House of Representatives)	
Henri Mancini	
Bob Newhart	
Jeff Bingaman, U.S. Senator (D.--NM)	
Rick Moranis (Honey, I Shrunk The Kids)	
Meryl Streep	
Brent Spiner (Commander Data, Star Trek -- The Next Generation)	
Midori Ito (ice skater, Olympic silver medalist)	
Ashley and Mary Kate Olsen (The Full House twins)	

Fictional INTPs	
Tom and Fiona (Four Weddings and a Funeral)	
Dr. Susan Lewis (ER)	
Filburt(Rocko's Modern Life)


----------



## blackshirt5 (Apr 28, 2003)

INFP.


----------



## fusangite (Apr 28, 2003)

I had to take the Meyers-Briggs test nearly every year in high school. I was clearly an INTP; imagine my surprise in discovering that in the 13 years since I last took the test that I've morphed into an ENFP. 

I'm completely unsurprised that INTP is winning in this poll. All that is surprising me is the narrowness of its margin. I thought polling gamers would produce an INTP blow-out.


----------



## WisdomLikeSilence (Apr 28, 2003)

I've taken versions of this test 3 times in the last fifteen years.  The first time I was an INTP, the second time an INFP, and this last time an INTJ.

Clearly, the distinguishing aspect of my personality is the IN, with the ability to move between T/F and P/J as time and circumstances change.

Yeah, that sounds about right.

-WLS


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Apr 28, 2003)

It probably does validate the T part . I don't know what it says about the IN and J parts of the verdict though. (Of course, those weren't very decisive anyway--not even ten points in any one direction.



			
				Storminator said:
			
		

> *LOL!
> 
> Excuse me, but doesn't this whole post validate the T this test gave you?
> 
> ...


----------



## Technik4 (Apr 28, 2003)

Introverted (I) 71% Extraverted (E) 29% 
Intuitive (N) 82% Sensing (S) 18% 
Feeling (F) 60% Thinking (T) 40% 
Perceiving (P) 64% Judging (J) 36% 

The closest to being another type is F vs T, which fits me pretty well. My only problem is I don't think a lot of the tendencies fit me. While Im idealogical enough to hope for a better life, I doubt that I am the one who will help bring it about. The thought of being a social worker or psychologist is pretty depressing as I like to listen to others, but not necessarily other people blabbing about their lives.

Edited:

Introverted (I) 71% Extraverted (E) 29% 
Intuitive (N) 73% Sensing (S) 27% 
Thinking (T) 50% Feeling (F) 50% 
Perceiving (P) 82% Judging (J) 18% 

I took it again and got almost the same, with Thinking and Feeling at 50/50 it could go either way. Incidentally, I voted for INFP, what I got the first time.

Technik


----------



## Mercule (Apr 28, 2003)

INTP --> Thinker.

True to Intuitive form, I closed the window before I thought about posting the exact percentages.  

We did this a few years ago at work, though.  The thing that surprised everyone most was that I'm an Introvert.  Everyone assumed that I'd be a strong Extrovert.

My theory there is that I just drew a line at some arbitrary level of intimacy that is almost impossible to cross.  Anything outside that line is fair game.  Gives a nice illusion that lets me work with customer-service type things.


----------



## MadScientist (Apr 29, 2003)

ENTJ for me.  It said that University Professor would be good career path for this personality and that is pretty much where my career is headed.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 29, 2003)

I must say, I'm blown away by the statistical anomaly that is the abundance of IN_P's on here.  That's quite intriguing.


----------



## Buttercup (Apr 29, 2003)

ENTJ

Although I generally don't have much faith in personality tests, I suppose this result isn't far off the mark.


----------



## Al'Kelhar (Apr 29, 2003)

I've done three MB personality tests since I was 17, in 1988, and have consistently been on the ENTJ/INTJ borderline.  Interestingly, it seems that in the last few years I've become less judgemental, although my perception is that I've become more judgemental - but hey, I'm not exactly perceptive.

It's also interesting that "possible career paths" for both ENTJs and INTJs includes my chosen profession - lawyer.  I'm also a DM far more often than I'm a player, as I gain more pleasure from controlling a situation than being subject to it...  I do like the quote for ENTJ's, which seems particularly apt for a pitiless DM - "I'm sorry you have to die..."

Cheers, Al'Kelhar


----------



## Corinth (Apr 29, 2003)

My last go-around put me at ENFJ.  The N and F are very weak (4 and 11 respectively), while the E and J are very strong (67 and 72 respectively) so I straddle four of the archetypes: Guardian, Caregiver, Executive and Giver.

This might explain why I almost always run the games.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 29, 2003)

Egads!  We've fallen to page 2.  If you haven't taken the test and voted yet, what are you waiting for??


----------



## Jeph (Apr 29, 2003)

So, the Gaurdian, Caregiver, Doer, and Giver are the least common personalities. Does that mean we're a bunch of selfish, heartless, lazy procrastinators?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 29, 2003)

*Your personality type is INTJ.

Introverted (I) 75% Extraverted (E) 25% 
Intuitive (N) 59% Sensing (S) 41% 
Thinking (T) 90% Feeling (F) 10% 
Judging (J) 68% Perceiving (P) 32% 
*

I took the test again, and my answers fluxed some in certain areas...


----------



## fusangite (Apr 29, 2003)

So I see that the attribute that makes gamers appears to be the 'N.' Just shy of 3/4 of us are living in our heads not in the real world. Quelle shock! Very few ES's, I note, suggesting that I culture is sufficiently pro-gaming to suck in a few IS's but very few ES's.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 29, 2003)

INTP, The Thinker


----------



## Steve Jung (Apr 30, 2003)

ISTP: The Mechanic.
My Introversion and Thinking scores went up since I took it in college. I used to be borderline Thinking/Feeling.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 30, 2003)

CRGreatHouse - have you been able to complete the analysis on it that you were working on?


----------



## Dinkeldog (May 1, 2003)

fusangite said:
			
		

> *So I see that the attribute that makes gamers appears to be the 'N.' Just shy of 3/4 of us are living in our heads not in the real world. Quelle shock! Very few ES's, I note, suggesting that I culture is sufficiently pro-gaming to suck in a few IS's but very few ES's. *




I don't think the 'N' takes you out of the real world, particularly.


----------



## Henry (May 1, 2003)

What the heck...



> Your personality type is ISTP.
> 
> Introverted (I) 57% Extraverted (E) 43%
> Sensing (S) 55% Intuitive (N) 45%
> ...




EDIT - Taking the test one year later (03-02-2004, the focus point tests), I got INTP. Introversion was strong, thinking was strong, and perceiving and intuition were weak.


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (May 1, 2003)

INFP here. 


Your personality type is INFP.

Introverted (I) 68% Extraverted (E) 32% 
Intuitive (N) 73% Sensing (S) 27% 
Feeling (F) 90% Thinking (T) 10% 
Perceiving (P) 64% Judging (J) 36%


----------



## Quickbeam (May 2, 2003)

ENTJ for me.  Although, I took the test three times, and got ESTJ once because my N/S scores are so close.  The ETJ scores are pretty far ahead of the opposing choice.

Soooo I guess that I'm a Guardian with Executive tendencies .


----------



## MerricB (May 2, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> *What the heck...
> *




You don't know yourself as much as you think you do, Henry? 

In my case:

INTP

I am:
slightly expressed introvert
slightly expressed intuitive personality
moderately expressed thinking personality
slightly expressed perceiving personality

Introverted - 61%
Intuitive - 72%
Thinking - 83%
Perceiving - 72%

(I used a slightly different test as I couldn't get to the website - I used this on here: http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp )

Although it should be said that I'm close to an ENTP in the way I act on these boards and Dragonfoot (and is what the quick test said I would be).

Cheers!


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (May 2, 2003)

I'm an INTP, but I accidentally clicked ENTP.  Ooops.


----------



## CRGreathouse (May 2, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> *CRGreatHouse - have you been able to complete the analysis on it that you were working on? *




I posted a bit of information from it, but I seem to have deleted it somehow...   It's not on my hard drive anymore.


----------



## Maraxle (May 2, 2003)

*INTP* 

Introverted (I) 100% Extraverted (E) 0% 
Intuitive (N) 77% Sensing (S) 23% 
Thinking (T) 80% Feeling (F) 20% 
Perceiving (P) 73% Judging (J) 27%


----------



## Thorvald Kviksverd (May 2, 2003)

INTJ

*Introverted (I) 57%* / Extraverted (E) 43%

*Intuitive (N) 64%* / Sensing (S) 36%

*Thinking (T) 70%* / Feeling (F) 30%

*Judging (J) 64%* / Perceiving (P) 36%


I have to admit, I was skeptical, but it really seemed to "nail" me.


----------



## el-remmen (May 2, 2003)

*E*xtraverted i*N*tuitive *F*eeling *J*udging

It's good to be me.


----------



## retan (May 2, 2003)

*INFP*

Your personality type is INFP.

Introverted (I) 89% Extraverted (E) 11% 
Intuitive (N) 64% Sensing (S) 36% 
Feeling (F) 60% Thinking (T) 40% 
Perceiving (P) 77% Judging (J) 23% 

This was my result from this test. I have got other results from other tests (ISTJ from a test on the Kersey web page for instance).

I am male and comfortable either as a player or as a DM. However, because most people that I know prefer playing to DMing, I frequently end up being the DM.

By my occupation (computer scientist) and my set of interests (role-playing, computer science, sci-fi literature and movies, physics, history, reading scientific american, other sciences), one might expect that I were a rational (?NT?) rather than an idealist (?NF?). However, I have met a fair number of computer scientists with low self-esteems (a characteristic of the idealist type according to a previous poster).

-- Retan


----------



## Henry (May 2, 2003)

MerricB said:
			
		

> *You don't know yourself as much as you think you do, Henry?
> *




No, it was actually more like, "What the heck, I'll take this strange little test, too..." 

I must say, I wasn't even anticipating the result - I purposely didn't look at the possible types until the analysis, since I figured I wanted the most unbiased result possible. It's the first time I ever took that test, too, that I can recall.

ISTP, the mechanic - curious, since it seems to fit - on the I, S, and P axes I fall about 50/50, and for the Thinking/Feeling axis, I'm HEAVILY thinker over feeler, which is painfully obvious when my wife and I ever get in a "heated discussion," especially politics.

_
ME:Yeah, but statistics show that social program X hasn't worked in 15 years.
HER:Listen, you don't know what those people are going through, and how rough it is for them.
ME:Yeah, but if the plan hasn't showed a single sign of working...
HER:You aren't them.
ME: I don't have to be to see it ain't working.
HER:Talk to the hand, not to the face._

But I'm working on it.


----------



## Maraxle (May 2, 2003)

I read somewhere that most people start moving toward the center as they get older.  What I mean is that you'll find your scores getting closer to the 50-60% range as you age.  I'm not sure if I agree with it though, as my scores seem to be moving apart.  I used to test as an IXTP on a fairly regular basis.  X is used to signify an even split.  I also used to be a bit closer in the T/F category.  I wonder if that means I'm getting younger.  

Introverted (I) 100% Extraverted (E) 0% 
Intuitive (N) 77% Sensing (S) 23% 
Thinking (T) 80% Feeling (F) 20% 
Perceiving (P) 73% Judging (J) 27%


----------



## retan (May 2, 2003)

MerricB said:
			
		

> (I used a slightly different test as I couldn't get to the website - I used this on here: http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp )




On this test I got the following:

Type: INTP

Introverted: 78%
Intuitive: 44%
Thinking: 1%
Perceiving: 33%

Based on this and the previous test it seems that I am somewhere in between the INTP and INFP types.

-- retan


----------



## Snoweel (May 3, 2003)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> *Extraverted iNtuitive Feeling Judging*




ENFJ: The Giver.

Damn, Nemm. I heard you were "The Taker".


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 2, 2004)

One of my players and I were having a discussion about personality traits.  I thought I would resurrect this thread, and see if the trends continue (lots of thinkers, idealists, and scientists).

He gave me a couple of good links that I updated the first post with - 
This test seems really accurate:
http://typefocus.com/ 

And this site has a really good summary of all the types:
http://www.personalitypage.com/high-level.html


----------



## Belen (Mar 2, 2004)

Apparently, I am a *INFJ* .  This seems to fit.


----------



## Wombat (Mar 2, 2004)

INFP -- The Idealist

I scoot around a bit on this test over the years, but this is usually where I end up  

That and I'm always told I should be a priest, but that is a longer tale


----------



## Ylis (Mar 2, 2004)

ENFP here....The Inspirer, lol...I don't know if that describes me accurately or not


----------



## Psion (Mar 2, 2004)

When I take this test, I am usually on the borderline/bounce between INTJ and INTP.


----------



## KainG (Mar 2, 2004)

My personality type is ISFP.

Introverted (I) 86% 
Sensing (S) 64%  
Feeling (F) 65%  
Perceiving (P) 73% 

The Artist. Interesting, not exactly what I was expecting, but thinking back a bit, I can see why. Fairly accurate with my growing interest in writing and drawing.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm borderline between ENTJ and ESTJ; it depends on the specific questions of the test how I come out.  Field Marshall or Guardian -- I like both those labels.


----------



## Beale Knight (Mar 2, 2004)

I came up as ISFJ the Nurturer. 

My first reaction was that the result didn't strike me as very me, and then I realized I had just taken it while helping my almost two year old son eat his lunch. 

So go figure.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 2, 2004)

The Idealist.

imagine that.  

in an ideal world we would all play OD&D(1974)  

Edit: retook the test again. and now i'm The Protector. Rats.

Your personality type is INFJ.

Introverted (I) 86% Extraverted (E) 14% 
Intuitive (N) 55% Sensing (S) 45% 
Feeling (F) 70% Thinking (T) 30% 
Judging (J) 64% Perceiving (P) 36%


----------



## Henry (Mar 2, 2004)

I retook it, went from ISTP to INTP. I must really straddle the line on that Intuition/Sensing thing.


----------



## Leopold (Mar 2, 2004)

FEar me for I am driven beyond control! ISTJ!!! THE one who has to get it done!

Change a few questions and I am ESTJ....Heh...I reek of poWer!


----------



## JesterPoet (Mar 2, 2004)

I retook it and went from ENFJ to ENFP, which I think is more appropriate anyway.


----------



## WanderingMonster (Mar 2, 2004)

Your personality type is *INTP*.

*Introverted (I) 68%*Extraverted (E) 32%*Intuitive (N) 73%*Sensing (S) 27%*Thinking (T) 50%*Feeling (F) 50%*Perceiving (P) 82%*Judging (J) 18%


----------



## eryndel (Mar 2, 2004)

Your personality type is INTJ.

Introverted (I) 79% Extraverted (E) 21% 
Intuitive (N) 64% Sensing (S) 36% 
Thinking (T) 55% Feeling (F) 45% 
Judging (J) 64% Perceiving (P) 36% 

Looks like I'm a scientist.  Glad I picked physics in college


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Mar 2, 2004)

INTJ (Scientist), though I'm pretty borderline N/S and J/P (like 52/48 each).  And despite being 90%+ I, I've often been told: 

"You're the most extraverted introvert I've ever met!" 

BTW, who's the threadcromancer who ressurrected this thread?


----------



## randomling (Mar 2, 2004)

ENFP (Inspirer).


----------



## DiFier (Mar 3, 2004)

INFP  but its all around 50%

Introverted (I) 79% Extraverted (E) 21% 
Intuitive (N) 55% Sensing (S) 45% 
Feeling (F) 65% Thinking (T) 35% 
Perceiving (P) 59% Judging (J) 41%


----------



## SSquirrel (Mar 3, 2004)

ENFP back when I first took the test in high school...ENFP when I took it last year (close to the same percentages even I think).  27 now.  Don't forsee a change on the horizon

Hagen


----------



## Grazzt (Mar 3, 2004)

my results:

Your personality type is ENFJ.

Extraverted (E) 68% Introverted (I) 32% 
Intuitive (N) 82% Sensing (S) 18% 
Feeling (F) 65% Thinking (T) 35% 
Judging (J) 59% Perceiving (P) 41%


----------



## Haradim (Mar 3, 2004)

Your personality type is INFP.

Introverted (I) 75% Extraverted (E) 25% 
Intuitive (N) 55% Sensing (S) 45% 
Feeling (F) 65% Thinking (T) 35% 
Perceiving (P) 77% Judging (J) 23% 

Idealist, borderline Artist.

Which fits quite well, IMO.


----------



## Kichwas (Mar 3, 2004)

Your personality type is ENTP.
Extraverted (E) 75% 	Introverted (I) 25%
Intuitive (N) 64% 	Sensing (S) 36%
Thinking (T) 50% 	Feeling (F) 50%
Perceiving (P) 77% 	Judging (J) 23%

About a year to year and a half ago I sat back and realized that the best moments in my life where always when I was the center of a gathering - and the bigger the audience I could get the better. I was an extrovert, hiding in the shell of an introvert where I thought I'd belonged. Yet even throughout my introverted past I'd been putting myself in the spotlight -enjoying it- and then denying it (I had an abusive stepfather, and introverting myself was a defense mechanism to 'stay under the radar').

Anyway, if I'd taken this test two years ago I would have given very different results. If I'd taken it before moving to Asia in 93, it would have seemed like I was claiming to be a house mouse - your typical tech-geek.

With a lot of the questions I chose 'in between' because I was strong on both ends. For example:

	I value logic, justice and fairness.
	I value empathy, harmony and forgiving

I consider both of those key factors in my way of thinking and doing, so I put in between not because I'm half and half, but fully in both.


The frustrating thing about this is that I have the skills of an introvert (hide in plain site, improved invisibility, evasion), but the aspirations of an extrovert (bardic music, glib tongue, comprehend languages).  I'm working on it though, and finding that unlike DnD - it is possible to train up your charisma faster than once every four levels.  That, or I've got a lot of dead orcs in the trunk of my car...


----------



## Pierce (Mar 3, 2004)

```
Your personality type is ENFP.

Extraverted (E) 50% Introverted (I) 50% 
Intuitive (N) 64% Sensing (S) 36% 
Feeling (F) 55% Thinking (T) 45% 
Perceiving (P) 77% Judging (J) 23%
```

It rated me ENFP, but it looks like I'm technically xNFP.  So an _Inspiring Idealist_?  I can live with that.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Mar 3, 2004)

ISTP.

Pretty unambiguously IST, and still fairly P.  

Which fits what I would have guessed - I, S, and T are a given, and the P/J split is less definite.

-Hyp.


----------



## The_lurkeR (Mar 3, 2004)

Same results as I had when I took this in College. Notch another INTP up there... not surprising results for this forum.

Your personality type is INTP.
Introverted (I) 93% 	Extraverted (E) 7%
Intuitive (N) 82% 	Sensing (S) 18%
Thinking (T) 80% 	Feeling (F) 20%
Perceiving (P) 77% 	Judging (J) 23%

Always found this to be a great test, the resulting personality descriptions are quite accurate.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Mar 3, 2004)

INTP for me as well. The biggest group are the Thinkers, although it isn't always apparent 

AR


----------



## Dr. Talos (Mar 3, 2004)

I am actually a ixTP* (weak i, borderline n vs s, strong t, very strong P)

Interesting results, it can prove one of two things. 

First, statistically, intps are the rarest in the general population, but in the gaming population (at least as represented on ENWorld) they are the majority.

Second, it can also be interpreted as the fact that intps are more likely, due to there personality, to sit in front of a computer and post on internet message boards.  

Me Thinks that it is a little of both


----------



## jgbrowning (Mar 3, 2004)

ISTP (The Mechanic)

Whoda guessed I like to monkey with processess....

joe b.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 3, 2004)

Wow another idealist...

Your personality type is INTP.

Introverted (I) 68% Extraverted (E) 32% 
Intuitive (N) 64% Sensing (S) 36% 
Thinking (T) 50% Feeling (F) 50% 
Perceiving (P) 55% Judging (J) 45% 

But I'm pretty close to borderline on everything... I guess I'm just to laidback to care.


----------



## Sabaron (Mar 3, 2004)

This is amusing.  ISTJ's, such as myself, are quite common on these boards.  Yet only two or three of us have posted.  We must be shy.


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd (Mar 3, 2004)

Your personality type is ISTP.

Introverted (I) 79% Extraverted (E) 21% 
Sensing (S) 55% Intuitive (N) 45% 
Thinking (T) 55% Feeling (F) 45% 
Perceiving (P) 55% Judging (J) 45%

No fence-sitting there at all...


----------



## Brennin Magalus (Mar 3, 2004)

Introverted (I) 71% 	Extraverted (E) 29%
Intuitive (N) 77% 	Sensing (S) 23%
Feeling (F) 70% 	Thinking (T) 30%
Perceiving (P) 77% 	Judging (J) 23%

I have tested as an INFP before, so this is no surprise to me.


----------



## Brennin Magalus (Mar 3, 2004)

Agback said:
			
		

> An extravert prefers dealing with concrete things in the physical world. An intravert prefers dealing with ideas and abstractions.




Actually, you have just described the difference between "S" and "N" in Myers-Briggs terminology.


----------



## Yair (Mar 3, 2004)

I got ISTP, the Mechanic, but I am really not.


----------



## Cor Azer (Mar 3, 2004)

*Hmm...*

My personality type is ESTJ.

Extraverted (E) 61% Introverted (I) 39% 
Sensing (S) 64% Intuitive (N) 36% 
Thinking (T) 55% Feeling (F) 45% 
Judging (J) 59% Perceiving (P) 41% 

Once again, long test and short test differing... I voted ESFP given the short test.

I'm not surprised by this, no test is going to be completely accurate, especially given a limited, discrete set of possible answers.


----------



## Count Arioch the 28t (Mar 3, 2004)

I got ISTJ


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 3, 2004)

Yup. I'm still the same ENFJ that I was in school when we did this. fairly balanced with a giving nature.


----------



## shadoe (Mar 3, 2004)

I voted INTP, then took the test again and got INFP yesterday. and finally today I got this result. I guess I am a borderline INFP/INTP.

 
Your personality type is INTP.

Introverted (I) 100% Extraverted (E) 0% 
Intuitive (N) 73% Sensing (S) 27% 
Thinking (T) 50% Feeling (F) 50% 
Perceiving (P) 91% Judging (J) 9%


----------



## retan (Mar 3, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> He gave me a couple of good links that I updated the first post with -
> This test seems really accurate:
> http://typefocus.com/
> 
> ...




On that test I ended up as INTP. However, based on the descriptions on the other site, I am between INTP and INFP (like I said earlier   ). I tend to decide things rationally and I am interested in typically "rational" things like science and engineering. However, I also dislike confrontations and tend to retreat if the other person is too aggressive. This may be why I tend to avoid politics. Although politics interests me, I am very poor at political discussions. I either run out of arguments or my opponent launches a personal attack (A crude example would be "Everyone with an ounce of sense would realize X" where X is the opponent's view). I am for some reason incapable of defending myself against this sort of stuff 

My most clear trait in these tests is introversion, which may be why I tend to lurk rather than post on boards like these. I have read these boards for 3 years now yet I still only have 31 posts.

-- retan


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 3, 2004)

I like the test at http://typefocus.com/  it seems fairly accurate to me.

And yes, my 4 question test in post #1 has the wrong meaning behind introvert/extrovert.  Agback's would be more appropriate.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 3, 2004)

INTJ, INTP, and INFP's make up nearly 50% of ENWorld.  Or, at least of those who voted in the poll.

Interesting.


----------



## NiTessine (Mar 3, 2004)

According to the first test, ISTJ, according to the second test and another test I took a year ago, INTJ... I guess I've been voted INTJ.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 3, 2004)

INTJ

I'm a Mechanical Designer.


----------



## Col_Pladoh (Mar 3, 2004)

Just FYI,

I came out an e/i (50% each) NTJ, "The Executive."

Cheers,
Gary


----------



## der_kluge (May 10, 2005)

Be reborn!


----------



## eris404 (May 10, 2005)

Yay!


----------



## mikedidthis (May 10, 2005)

ISFP (artist) for me:

Introverted 67
Sensing 12
Feeling 25
Perceiving 22 

Guess it's good I ended up as a graphic designer. Man, I knew I liked to do things on my own, but I thought it was just because all clients are a pain in the a**


----------



## MonsterMash (May 10, 2005)

I got INTJ which was not a huge surprise given my science and technology interests and career in IT 
Introverted   22
Intuitive       75
Thinking       12
Judging        78


----------



## The_Universe (May 10, 2005)

ENFJ - The Giver. I've gotten slightly different results before, of course - but the E is always there.


----------



## youspoonybard (May 10, 2005)

I also received an INTJ, although the T and J were at 1% each, which I think means I'm borderline between INTJ, INFP, INFJ or INTP.  Voted for INTJ though.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (May 10, 2005)

Had to take this twice in college -- once as part of a psych class, once as part of a team building exercise.  Was ESTP on the first, INTP on the second.

Don't remember the numbers, but the first two weren't borderline in either case.


----------



## VirgilCaine (May 10, 2005)

I got ISTJ, which describes me accurately, except that I _want_ to be organized, but I'm not really. I _want_ to stick to a timetable, but I don't. 
If I could, I would have just enough stuff to work through life, no more!


----------



## Eolin (May 10, 2005)

Hmmm...

I havn't looked through all seven pages but I did vote, and chedk it and ... WOW.

I remember taking more sophisticated versions of these (meaning, more questions) and according to those only 2% of the population are INTP's. Like me.

We've got 18%. That's bizarrely abnormal.


----------



## Dakkareth (May 10, 2005)

INTJ, The Scientist

Introverted	78
Intuitive	12
Thinking	44
Judging           22


Man, this description fits so much it's almost scary ...


----------



## HellHound (May 10, 2005)

What is really interesting for me is that the Healer Idealists make up under 2% of the population at large (according to my textbook), and over 16% of the population here...


----------



## Sammael (May 10, 2005)

Your quick test places me between ENFJ and INFJ (I am neither strongly introverted nor strongly extroverted), but the longer test labels me as INTJ (only 11% I, though).

After reading the descriptions, I am 100% certain I'm an INTJ. I wish I could change my poll choice.


----------



## driver8 (May 10, 2005)

ISTP I think the Crafter Artisan

About right..Im lazy and anti social unless I need to be otherwise


----------



## drothgery (May 11, 2005)

I ended up ISTJ on the long version linked in the first post, so that's how I voted in the poll, though I usually come up as INTJ, and at least once I came up as ISTP.


----------



## ForceUser (May 11, 2005)

ENFJ, though just barely. I'm something like 51% Extroverted, 49% Introverted. I'm a sensitive, touchy-feely kind of guy. I cry at the movies. I'm compassionate with strangers. I read poetry and try to understand everyone's point of view. Game-related, I love getting into character and role-playing different voices and body language. I hate DMing and I love DMing. I hate being the center of attention and I love being the center of attention. I'm a walking dichotomy.


----------



## BOZ (May 11, 2005)

hmm, my wife and i did one of these before we got married... maybe if i have time i will deal with this later.


----------



## Nellisir (May 11, 2005)

ISFJ (Nurturer), though I'm not convinced it's spot-on.  The basic idea is right -- my primary urge probably is to gather up my family & friends & build a wall around them to protect them -- but I'm not all work and no play.  And D&D has developed my leadership abilities.

Nell.


----------



## Tinner (May 11, 2005)

*Entp*

Called "The Visionary" or the one I like better - "The Rational Inventor"


----------



## Greylock (May 11, 2005)

> Moderately expressed introvert, moderately expressed sensing personality, moderately expressed thinking personality, very expressed judging personality.




Sounds about right.


----------



## Aristotle (May 11, 2005)

Have not read all of the replies... I came out, on the long test, as an *INFJ*. I've always been fascinated by these tests. 

100% Introver
38% Intuitive
50% Feeling
11% Judging


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 11, 2005)

I am...
ENFP....


----------



## Krypter (May 11, 2005)

Ooh, I love zombie threads.  INFJ (Counselor Idealist) here, the rarest kind. That explains a whole damn lot. At least there are a few more of my type here than in the general population. 

Keep in mind that these often "describe you to a 't'" because they're so vague...and flattering. If a type was described as being "nosy, opinionated, stubborn, foolhardy and insincere" suddenly no-one would see any similarity to themselves.


----------



## Aristotle (May 11, 2005)

Krypter said:
			
		

> If a type was described as being "nosy, opinionated, stubborn, foolhardy and insincere" suddenly no-one would see any similarity to themselves.




I agree. It would be interesting if we could get a less flattering list of the faults of each of these personalities.


----------



## Krypter (May 11, 2005)

Aristotle said:
			
		

> I agree.




Well you would, wouldn't you? Because you're an INFJ like me. Welcome home, brother! 

And it does say on this page (http://www.infj.org/infjness.html) that we

"love personality tests and other self-improvement tools"

I feel so...used.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (May 11, 2005)

Add me to the pile of INFPs.  And type 9 Enneagram.

Sigh.

R E


----------



## Kalanyr (May 11, 2005)

Kalanyr in 2003 said:
			
		

> Introverted (I) 89% Extraverted (E) 11%
> Intuitive (N) 82% Sensing (S) 18%
> Thinking (T) 80% Feeling (F) 20%
> Judging (J) 50% Perceiving (P) 50%
> ...




Typefocus says I'm INTP (Strong/Moderately Strong/Strong/Moderately Weak) now. 

And yet the humanmetrics one puts me INTJ (89/50/38/11)

 Guess that means I haven't changed that much overall.


----------



## Woas (May 11, 2005)

Mark me down as one of the five (thus far) ESTP - A "Doer"   heheh, I said doer...

Extrovert: 22%
Sensing: 38%
Thinking: 1%   <----- LOL!!
PerceivingL 78%

I am:

# slightly expressed extrovert
# moderately expressed sensing personality
# slightly expressed thinking personality
# very expressed perceiving personality

200th Post! Wowser! Look at me I'm an extrovert!


----------



## TheAuldGrump (May 11, 2005)

Extroverted
Sensing
Thinking
Judge.

With no play at all on the Feeling/Thinking axis - pure Thinking, which makes me ofiicially an unfeeling bastiche!    And I wonder why I always end up DM...

The Auld Grump


----------



## MonsterMash (May 11, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Be reborn!



Considers reporting die_kluge for thread necromancy - thinks better of the idea.


----------



## MonsterMash (May 11, 2005)

On the typefocus I got INTP
I    Introversion  - moderate
N   Intunitive   - weak
T   Thinking  - strong
P   Perception - weak


----------



## Rasyr (May 11, 2005)

A few years back, when I was working for a small start-up company in Raliegh, they had us take this test. I was INTP in the rating. Just over the cusp into introverted, highly intuitive, highly logical, and about mid range on the Perceiving side of things.


----------



## Old One (May 11, 2005)

ENTJ - "The Executive"

Extroverted - 56%
Intuitive - 50%
Thinking - 12%
Judging - 22%

I prefer the Keirsey discription of "The Fieldmarshall" better !  I have taken about a dozen of these in the last 25 years and consistently fallen in this area...although I have mellowed a bit, so I am not as much of a hard-a** as I used to be (I guess age and kids can do that to you).

~ OO


----------



## Zappo (May 11, 2005)

Two years ago I was an ISTP (Mechanic). Now I am an INTJ (Scientist). I don't remember about the exact scores of the previous test, but these last ones aren't borderline (though they aren't very definite either, save for the 66% Thinking).


----------



## Starman (May 11, 2005)

I have long been interested in the Meyers-Briggs personality tests and have read a few books about it. I have found it to be quite accurate. I am an INTP. 

Starman


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 11, 2005)

I got ISTP on the first, and that's what I answered, but it doesn't seem to be me at all.

I got INFP on the second, which is somewhat closer.


----------



## Dr. Strangemonkey (May 11, 2005)

I'm barely an ENFP, my strongest category was moderate and I scored E by 1%, but I know I'd normally be stronger on E, I'm just not out and about these days.

Inspirer is good, good for teacher.


----------



## stevelabny (May 11, 2005)

i showed up as an ISTJ. with a slight i. a barely there s and j and an overwhelming T.

if i remember correctly, ive previously shown up as an INTJ.

when i used the second site, i showed up as an ESTJ. 

I think a lot of this has to do with the fact that while i often try to talk to other people,
I wind up deeming them unworthy.

I also know that anyone who shows up as a strong F shouldnt be in the same room with me.
They usually end up crying.

Funnily enough, one of the sites mentions Punctuality as a personality trait for ISTJ's but I've never been accused of being punctual.


----------



## der_kluge (May 11, 2005)

I think what's interesting is that you can change over time. It seems to be a reflection of the kind of work you do at the time. I took this test again (changed the link in the first post, since the last one seemed to be dead), and it came up INTJ.  Two years ago I took it, and I got the Mechanic.  My Introvert axis seems to also be declining, and I may be headed for Executive (ENTJ), so we'll see...


----------



## Mishihari Lord (May 11, 2005)

I've done this a couple of times and I'm always on the line between INTJ and ENTJ.  The funny thing is that both descriptions fit me quite well.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 11, 2005)

Guardian/Executive


----------



## doghead (May 11, 2005)

INFJ The Protector.

Humm. Which means? ... *doghead reads the summary* ... Whoa. I wish.

I'm just a dog with a head.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 11, 2005)

*Protector*

Introverted 22%

Intuitive 12%

Feeling 50%

Judging 1%


----------



## TerraDave (May 11, 2005)

Still ITNJ/P...typical for EnWorld, if not the wider world


----------



## Ferret (May 11, 2005)

It called me an EN*T*P! I mean it's close I expect I might have calmed done a bit and shifted closer to EN*T*P. But I would say I'm still closer to EN*F*P, after reading the analyisis and taking another test.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (May 11, 2005)

Somewhat unsurpringly, ISFP for me.


----------



## der_kluge (May 11, 2005)

I took the liberty (and time!) to collate everyone's responses.  Some people I placed into more than one category if they identifed themselves being borderline.




			
				ISTJ (The Duty Fulfiller) said:
			
		

> Mordane76, Creamsteak, Angcuru, Seonaid, Teflon Billy, Leopold, Sabaron, Count Arioch the 28t, VirgilCaine, drothgery, Greylock,  stevelabny






			
				ESTJ (The Guardian) said:
			
		

> Richards, Joshua Dyal, Cor Azer, TheAuldGrump, stevelabny, Hammerhead






			
				ISFJ (The Nurturer) said:
			
		

> TiQuinn, Crothian, Takyris, Beale Knight, Nellisir






			
				ESFJ (The Caregiver) said:
			
		

> Gospog






			
				ISTP (The Mechanic) said:
			
		

> Dungannon, Oni, JohnClark, Pbartender, Samothdm, Gizzard, SteelDraco, Apok, GreyShadow, hong, Abraxas, Tsyr, Tarril Wolfeye, rigur, Steve Jung, Henry, Hypersmurf, Dr. Talos, jgbrowning, Bran Blackbyrd, Yair, driver8






			
				ESTP (The Doer) said:
			
		

> Storminator, Rodrigo Istalindir, Woas






			
				ESFP (The Performer) said:
			
		

> Wormwood, Trevalon Moonleirion






			
				ISFP (The Artist) said:
			
		

> LazarusLong42, Tonguez, Kain Gallant, mikedidthis, ShadowDenizen






			
				ENTJ (The Executive) said:
			
		

> Nifft, HiLiphNY, Morbidity, MadScientist, Buttercup, Al'Kelhar, Quickbeam, Joshua Dyal, Col Pladoh, Old One, Mishihari Lord, Hammerhead






			
				INTJ (The Scientist) said:
			
		

> die_kluge, The Sigil, EricNoah, nsruf, Agback, CRGreathouse, arnwyn, Gargoyle, LightPhoenix, Azlan, orbitalfreak, Gothmog, Kingpaul, Creamsteak, Kalanyr, The Goblin King, Elder-Basilisk, FireLance, Hand of Evil, WisdomLikeSilence, Al'Kelhar, Thorvald Kviksverd, Psion, eryndel, Olgar Shiverstone, NiTessine, Ashrem Bayle, Col Pladoh, MonsterMash, youspoonybard, Dakkareth, Sammael, Zappo, Mishihari Lord, TerraDave






			
				ENTP (The Visionary) said:
			
		

> Barendd Nobeard, S'mon, sleezesteve, Cordo, Arken, KitanaVorr, Knightfall1972, John Crichton, Kryndal Levik, MEG Hal, Snoweel, arcady, Tinner, Ferret






			
				INTP (The Thinker) said:
			
		

> die_kluge, Carnifex, Sixchan, Airwolf, Angcuru, Jeph, Impeesa, JayOmega, Arken, Liquide, Cyrik Skylark, Cold Beer, s/LaSH, mmu1, Uzumaki, InvaderSquoosh, Serpentine, Winterthorn, Shard O'Glase, Technik4, Mercule, Chauzu, Henry, MerricB, MeepoTheMighty, Maraxle, Psion, WanderingMonster, The lurkeR, Altamont Ravenard, Dr. Talos, shadoe, Rodrigo Istalindir, Eolin, Kalanyr, MonsterMash, Rasyr, Starman, TerraDave






			
				ENFJ (The Giver) said:
			
		

> Eridanis, Corinth, nemmerle, Grazzt, Argent Silvermage, The Universe, ForceUser






			
				INFJ (The Protector) said:
			
		

> robaustin, Takyris, BelenUmeria, Aristotle, Krypter, doghead, Frukathka






			
				ENFP (The Inspirer) said:
			
		

> Tallarn, Darkness, Fast Learner, arwink, Tokiwong, alsih2o, Ferret, Kryndal Levik, RangerWickett, fusangite, Ylis, JesterPoet, randomling, SSquirrel, Pierce, Truth Seeker, Dr. Strangemonkey






			
				INFP (The Idealist) said:
			
		

> UnDfind, Gez, Sinistar, caudor, Dark Eternal, Fast Learner, Bugbear, Alzrius, Tarrasque Wrangler, willpax, Lady Mer, Greyhawk DM, SpiderMonkey, Viking Bastard, Shadowdancer, Mystic_23, blackshirt5, Technik4, Wyn A'rienh, retan, Wombat, diaglo, Difier, Haradim, Brother Shatterstone, Brennin Magalus, shadoe, Hellhound, Raging Epistaxis, John Q. Mayhem




... Gospog is in a lonely category...


----------



## S'mon (May 11, 2005)

Heh, this time round it rated me INFJ - Protector (!)  Last time I was something completely different -maybe INTJ/Scientist.  Must be counselling all those poor little student lawyers in my new job...

edit... die_Kluge's list says I previously was ENTP - The Visionary!  Er. right...


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (May 11, 2005)

I, apparently, am an ENFJ.

I have decided that this is pronounced "Enn-fidge."


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (May 12, 2005)

Hmm. I wonder how much of a correlation there is between Extroversion/Introversion and postcount?

Anyone feel like doing some analysis?

R E


----------



## howandwhy99 (May 17, 2005)

> [size=+1]Your Type is
> [size=+2]*ISFP *Strength of the preferences %[/size]
> *[size=+2]*[/size][/size][size=+1]Introverted 78[/size]
> [size=+1]Sensing 25[/size]
> ...



Which isn't right at all. I was an INFJ for the longest time from childhood through college when I took the test several times. This really doesn't describe me more than a basic introverted nature. Strange.


----------

